# I Just Got My Appointment With Reniece & Co!!! Three Years Later!!!!



## krikit96 (Sep 23, 2015)

Y'all! I have been an inactive member for about a year now... and I signed back up just so I can come in and tell y'all - I JUST GOT A CONSULTATION APPOINTMENT FOR OCTOBER 4th!!!!

I'm soooooooooo excited! I don't know if anybody remembers me, but I have been DYING to get in with these ladies FOR.EV.ER!!!!

Tis all... I'm glad to be back - not making posts was depressing... now I won't get any work done during the day and dinner will be late because I tend to become addicted to LHCF when I'm active... I hope the app will work on my phone now that I've renewed.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Sep 23, 2015)

welcome back!


----------



## Holla (Sep 23, 2015)

Keep us posted. I am curious about her rates for newbies and if she steers you towards a weave or not. I wonder about her non-weave services.


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 23, 2015)

Holla said:


> Keep us posted. I am curious about her rates for newbies and if she steers you towards a weave or not. I wonder about her non-weave services.


I wondered myself... but my consultation is for what they titled a "90-minute Natural Consult w/ Wet Assessment with Breon"
So, I was told, they would assess my hair, then wash it and assess it again... and we would go over questions and such... and they would blow dry me and I would not be styled, but have an opportunity to get in the appointment books. That kinda left me wondering... but sheesh, after three years of playing this game of getting IN, I'm just as eager as ever to see what happens once I get there.
I'll be giving details, Blow by blow... 
She said if I am a candidate for weave, we could talk about that too... but I think I'm going to try and stay with my natural for as long as I can.


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you Ms. ClassyJSP 


ClassyJSP said:


> welcome back!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 23, 2015)

So you'll get a blow dry and no style so they'll just leave it, bun it what?


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ltown said:


> So you'll get a blow dry and no style so they'll just leave it, bun it what?


Chile... I don't know! That's a shame... I mean, if they blow it straight, I can wear it like that, I guess bun it...


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 23, 2015)

I imagine they'll tell me my porosity and type too? Probably give me a regimen to follow... ?


----------



## mrsroberson86 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm interested  as well to know her pricing...I truly hope  it's not over $50 for a wash and blow dry. Even for the assessment part of  it as well. I just have a feeling it will cost so much more.


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 23, 2015)

mrsroberson86 said:


> I'm interested  as well to know her pricing...I truly hope  it's not over $50 for a wash and blow dry. Even for the assessment part of  it as well. I just have a feeling it will cost so much more.


Well... I got in last friday... when they opened up the books for new clients... My 90 minute consultation/assessment/wash/blowdry is $100 - it's with Reniece's sister, Breon...
Again, I'm not sure what the heck to expect... I'm sure it'll be more than worth it- and weave prices I believe are just under $300 - I think I remember someone saying that natural hair appts usually run about $80 on a regular? Hopefully someone who is already a client with them can come in and shed some light... 
I'm soooooooooooo excited! The miracles they perform, I'm more than willing to spend that...especially after waiting for 3 years...


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh, and a trim... she said I'd get that too...


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm excited for you. Be sure to come back and let is know how it went.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 23, 2015)

Current client here.....

I've only ever gone in for weaves or weave take-downs/ wash/ blowdry/flatiron....under 300 for install...under 200 for takedowns. No clue on regular wash and blow dry. 

Enjoy your appt. I think they're wonderful!


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 23, 2015)

@Holla & @Ltown 

The email said this:

*Consultations with a Wet Assessment:
*
During this type of consultation, try to plan your "Wash Day" for this day if you can. We want to see the state of your hair right before you'd normally do a wash. We'd like to help you with any challenges that you may be having with your hair. We will perform basic detangling, wash/condition/deep-conditioning for you.

We will examine your hair while it is dry first and then start on basic detangling. Then your hair will be wet down at the shampoo bowl and the stylist will proceed to do our cleansing and conditioning steps while examining your hair further. A deep treatment will also be done on your hair. Your hair will be finished in fully-detangled, big twists (or any other basic finishing) so that you may finish with your desired style at home. You may be able to request a blow-dry service if the time permits. We will go over tips for you to maintain and retain your natural hair. We will not be finishing with a flat-iron service. Please be sure to have your hair free of braids or cornrows so that you will get the best out of this consultation. 

*For Extremely Tangled/Matted Hair:*
If your hair is extremely matted and tangled, we may not be able to work on your whole head during this appointment. We may opt to work on a section of your hair and get it fully detangled instead. In this case, you may need more consulting at a later time to get your hair back on track.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome back and great news that you got in to them. I wish she was in my state. I've been a fan of her work for yearsssssss. Let us know how your experience goes!


----------



## JustSitNBePretty (Sep 23, 2015)

Congrats OP. The app doesn't work on your phone now so delete it. But what you can do is save the link to LHCF as a bookmark, and save the bookmark as an "app" to your homescreen. I'm kinda sad that you left LHCF because there is such a wealth of information here regarding growing your hair, but I hope that in the 3 years you were waiting, you learned healthy hair practices. If not, I would suggest you spend some of your free time learning as much as possible via Youtube, research on the forums here, and articles on sites like blackgirllonghair. 

I think the value of going to her is for people who are hair challenged need someone to handle their hair for them and/or people who are looking for good weaves during their hair growth journey. Both are great reasons to go to her but I think you are still going to have to know how to care for your hair in between appointments and all that you can learn online. Reniece started out here anyway. Good luck. Come back and let us know about your experience. Her weaves and flat irons are the bomb!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 23, 2015)

Please do share with us your experience!!!

I got my email a few days ago that the book was open for new appointments.
I'm in TX and I wish I lived closer . .. or could commit to flying in and out of town for  hair appointments... _but the way my current pockets are set up_ .. lol


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 23, 2015)

JustSitNBePretty said:


> Congrats OP. The app doesn't work on your phone now so delete it. But what you can do is save the link to LHCF as a bookmark, and save the bookmark as an "app" to your homescreen. I'm kinda sad that you left LHCF because there is such a wealth of information here regarding growing your hair, but I hope that in the 3 years you were waiting, you learned healthy hair practices. If not, I would suggest you spend some of your free time learning as much as possible via Youtube, research on the forums here, and articles on sites like blackgirllonghair.
> 
> I think the value of going to her is for people who are hair challenged need someone to handle their hair for them and/or people who are looking for good weaves during their hair growth journey. Both are great reasons to go to her but I think you are still going to have to know how to care for your hair in between appointments and all that you can learn online. Reniece started out here anyway. Good luck. Come back and let us know about your experience. Her weaves and flat irons are the bomb!



Yeah, I have been a lurker here since 2006... I think I finally joined in 2008. I did 2 years here and then signed up for one year in 2012. I came back in 2013 and it canceled me out at the end of 2014. I just lurked after that, because although not signed up, you can still lurk on the important part of the group for free. Lol...

In all the time I'd been on this HHJ, I learned a lot... but my life has become so hectic, and I'm trying to prepare myself for my wedding next June... I just need somebody who's gonna let me be on auto-pilot while I stress about everyday life... I can do as told, and hopefully retain length that way... I'm even thinking of weaving now that my daughter has gotten over her, "I'm not black, I'm white and I want straight hair" phase... she's now 7 and loves her curly 3c hair... and I feel like I can go back to my protective styling to grow it out, since I had to show her that I love my own natural in order for her to like hers... smh. Kids.

I definitely have hand in hair syndrome and I have been wearing mini twist going on 2 weeks and can't WAIT to take them out so I can manipulate the twistout! Lol... I really am happy to be back here-  it sucks reading what you guys are saying and not being able to respond!


----------



## noemi (Sep 23, 2015)

I have an appointment on October 4 as well. Hope to see you there.


----------



## theAlist (Sep 23, 2015)

wrong thread!


----------



## tryingto (Sep 23, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> Y'all! I have been an inactive member for about a year now... and I signed back up just so I can come in and tell y'all - I JUST GOT A CONSULTATION APPOINTMENT FOR OCTOBER 4th!!!!
> 
> I'm soooooooooo excited! I don't know if anybody remembers me, but I have been DYING to get in with these ladies FOR.EV.ER!!!!
> 
> Tis all... I'm glad to be back - not making posts was depressing... now I won't get any work done during the day and dinner will be late because I tend to become addicted to LHCF when I'm active... I hope the app will work on my phone now that I've renewed.


congrats, I could not get the 4th wasn't fast enough, the other times, would not work for me, I wanted the natural assessment as well, please come back and give the 411,


----------



## julzinha (Sep 23, 2015)

Congrats! I'm super broke now, but I hope to get one of her spring consultations because I'm losing hope with my natural hair


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 23, 2015)

I couldn't make the dates/times they had available. Hopefully next time.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Sep 23, 2015)

I have been trying for 3 years also.  I tried this time too and couldn't get an appt this time   Good luck,  I will be watchin!


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 24, 2015)

noemi said:


> I have an appointment on October 4 as well. Hope to see you there.


Oooh @noemi -we should meet up!


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 24, 2015)

Three years, wow! Off to look up Reniece.


----------



## Subscribe (Sep 24, 2015)

Where do u sign up? Her website has a form to sign up for emails or same day cancellations, are those the only two options?


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 24, 2015)

Subscribe said:


> Where do u sign up? Her website has a form to sign up for emails or same day cancellations, are those the only two options?



Here at this link:
***Reniece & Co. Mailing List Form** 
Sign up to receive website updates including information about client openings.*
http://www.reniece.com/appointments.html


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 24, 2015)

Subscribe said:


> Where do u sign up? Her website has a form to sign up for emails or same day cancellations, are those the only two options?



Also, once you get on her mailing list, she sends out emails for days that she is opening up the books. Last week, Maybe monday, I saw that I had an email saying the books were opening up at 1:30 on the coming friday.  Everybody has a chance to log in, they had about 3 days open, with multiple appointments for various things...  http://reniececo.bigcartel.com/products
On that page there, you can see what was available... they're all sold out now, but you can still click each square and see the dates and the services and time slots that were available and what they entail... she opens them, people flood the innanets... they sell out... fast.
I've read people on the various media outlets saying they logged in @ 1:35 and couldn't get the slot they wanted, so when they went to choose another slot, it sold out that fast... You just click on something and hope you complete it before the next person does.
I originally wanted a different date... but I took what I could! I logged in at 1:30 and it told me the site wasn't open or even available yet... I immediately logged right back in and already, Sept 19th was sold out and so was the 26th!


----------



## HelpMe12 (Sep 24, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> Yeah, I have been a lurker here since 2006... I think I finally joined in 2008. I did 2 years here and then signed up for one year in 2012. I came back in 2013 and it canceled me out at the end of 2014. I just lurked after that, because although not signed up, you can still lurk on the important part of the group for free. Lol...
> 
> In all the time I'd been on this HHJ, I learned a lot... but my life has become so hectic, and I'm trying to prepare myself for my wedding next June... I just need somebody who's gonna let me be on auto-pilot while I stress about everyday life... I can do as told, and hopefully retain length that way... I'm even thinking of weaving now that my daughter has gotten over her, "I'm not black, I'm white and I want straight hair" phase... she's now 7 and loves her curly 3c hair... and I feel like I can go back to my protective styling to grow it out, since I had to show her that I love my own natural in order for her to like hers... smh. Kids.
> 
> I definitely have hand in hair syndrome and I have been wearing mini twist going on 2 weeks and can't WAIT to take them out so I can manipulate the twistout! Lol... I really am happy to be back here-  it sucks reading what you guys are saying and not being able to respond!





mrsroberson86 said:


> I'm interested  as well to know her pricing...I truly hope  it's not over $50 for a wash and blow dry. Even for the assessment part of  it as well. I just have a feeling it will cost so much more.




Wash/blowdry/press is $100 at Reniece's salon.  I constantly stalk and know all the prices lol.   Trying to get an appt one day. ...


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 24, 2015)

I wish she would open a cosmetology school, or teach some type of seminar/course and train more stylists using her methods...and then she could list those that have received her certification on her website, and we could then search for "Reneice certified" stylists. If a stylist gets bad reviews they could lose certification....

I'm sad I couldn't log on to select an appointment time


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 24, 2015)

I was able to get in as well with Reniece. The shop is about 30 mins from my house so I'm glad I don't have to travel too far. Thinking of going every 3-4 months for a color & press after my consultation. We shall see.


----------



## julzinha (Sep 25, 2015)

I hope she has spring consultations because by then hopefully I have a job and can actually sign up


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 25, 2015)

julzinha said:


> I hope she has spring consultations because by then hopefully I have a job and can actually sign up



I do think she opens up pretty frequently... I would just start saving now... $20 a month... totally doable... by the time spring gets here, you'll have that fee, and then some for the deposit for the next appointment.


----------



## julzinha (Sep 25, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> I do think she opens up pretty frequently... I would just start saving now... $20 a month... totally doable... by the time spring gets here, you'll have that fee, and then some for the deposit for the next appointment.


Please tell us how your appointment goes!!!! I really need a well trained and educated hair stylist in my life. Plus her blow dry and flat iron technique is flawless


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 25, 2015)

julzinha said:


> Please tell us how your appointment goes!!!! I really need a well trained and educated hair stylist in my life. Plus her blow dry and flat iron technique is flawless



Yaaaaaz, chile... FLAWLESS! I used to follow the routine that Sylver2 does when she flat irons... that was by far the best I've ever gotten my hair to look after flat ironing on my own... and never had heat damage.  At this point, I'm just tired of doing it on my own, and I have my 9 year old sons GINORMOUS afro... then my 7 yr old daughter's Mid back length hair... I just can't keep up anymore!


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 4, 2015)

Tomorrow's the big day! I even bought a shirt, it came in the mail today...
Am I pressed? Lol...


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 4, 2015)

This is how I left the salon after a wet assessment. Your stylist basically assesses your hair dry, washes, treats, blow dries and trims it (if needed). She will then determine if your hair is suitable for a weave service based on amount of damage (or lack of), response to moisture treatment etc. But overall it's a way in!


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 4, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> This is how I left the salon after a wet assessment. Your stylist basically assesses your hair dry, washes, treats, blow dries and trims it (if needed). She will then determine if your hair is suitable for a weave service based on amount of damage (or lack of), response to moisture treatment etc. But overall it's a way in!



@ceecy29
Oh my! So, they won't be styling at ALL... Was it worth it to you? Have you gone back since then? I don't know why I thought they'd blow it straight... We're you satisfied with your appointment? When did you go? And what was the outcome of the assessment?


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 4, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> This is how I left the salon after a wet assessment. Your stylist basically assesses your hair dry, washes, treats, blow dries and trims it (if needed). She will then determine if your hair is suitable for a weave service based on amount of damage (or lack of), response to moisture treatment etc. But overall it's a way in!


Will you be able to make appointments  for sew-ins now?   I'm a little confused about the natural assessment consult. I thought it was just for if you wanted natural hairstyles?


----------



## ilong (Oct 4, 2015)

@ceecy29 - your hair looks so thick and pretty!


----------



## JustSitNBePretty (Oct 4, 2015)

Pretty hair! I think Reneice was wrong for not styling your hair tho if that's what you desired.

I also think its a shame she hasn't turned her technique into a brand and trained others. She could open up a whole slew of salons under her name and become the first owner of a Black owned chain of hair salons, like Aveda or something. The marketing potential and opportunities to work with major sponsors would be phenomenal. I wish Black people would think in long-term financial benefits instead of short-term.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 4, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> Well... I got in last friday... when they opened up the books for new clients... My 90 minute consultation/assessment/wash/blowdry is $100 - it's with Reniece's sister, Breon...
> Again, I'm not sure what the heck to expect... I'm sure it'll be more than worth it- and weave prices I believe are just under $300 - I think I remember someone saying that natural hair appts usually run about $80 on a regular? Hopefully someone who is already a client with them can come in and shed some light...
> I'm soooooooooooo excited! The miracles they perform, I'm more than willing to spend that...especially after waiting for 3 years...



Please forgive me for asking, but what miracles have they performed?


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 4, 2015)

http://www.reniece.com/healthyhair.html

Makeovers in the link above.
All pics are before.
Click them for the afters.

I have NEVER met a stylist or their team that proactively works toward healthy longer stronger REAL hair vs. just delivering a slayed style.

I agree Renice should evolve her brand and create a Black owned chain.

They would get all my money.
Might actually cause me to switch over and start doing other peoples hair.


----------



## smores (Oct 4, 2015)

Just checking in and sticking up for Reniece. She has trained other stylists. It's taken her years to train her other stylists and it makes sense that she would want to protect her name and brand. Yes, there are benefits to expanding, but their are risks too. Also, I think there are plenty of people who may want to capitalize on her name but doubt they would dedicate 2-3 years to learning.

I've been going to Reniece for years for weaves and now maintenance of my hair with and without wigs. She is well worth the money and the waits. My hair journey doesn't allow me to go with the fastest or the cheapest stylist anymore because the setbacks are never worth it. I've left plenty of salons, including an Aveda or two thinking, I should've just waited on Reniece.

My hair isn't perfect but it's in the best shape it's ever been in, including childhood. More, Reniece has taught me to take care of my hair between appointments. I am always on this board (ALWAYS), but there is a difference in reading what to do and being able to do it. Reniece can do it and she teaches while she styles.

Needless to say I'm a fan. Congrats to the ladies who finally got appointments/consults! Welcome!


----------



## PJaye (Oct 4, 2015)

JustSitNBePretty said:


> Pretty hair! I think Reneice was wrong for not styling your hair tho if that's what you desired.
> 
> I also think its a shame she hasn't turned her technique into a brand and trained others. She could open up a whole slew of salons under her name and become the first owner of a Black owned chain of hair salons, like Aveda or something. The marketing potential and opportunities to work with major sponsors would be phenomenal. I wish Black people would think in long-term financial benefits instead of short-term.



While I understand your point, I'm afraid of some blanco person learning her methods, slightly tweaking them and then capitalizing on her efforts.  I don't want to see her Elvis-ed out of her just due. Besides, bigger doesn't necessarily mean better.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 4, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> @ceecy29
> Oh my! So, they won't be styling at ALL... Was it worth it to you? Have you gone back since then? I don't know why I thought they'd blow it straight... We're you satisfied with your appointment? When did you go? And what was the outcome of the assessment?



This was in October of 2014, I was beyond happy with my appointment. It was like a spa session for my hair. That was the longest I had ever spent at anyone's shampoo bowl and I felt no snagging, tugging or pain. My stylist determined that my hair was suitable for the weave makeovers. My hair took well to the products formulated by Reniece and I did not have much damage. I did get a very small trim and I got before pictures taken. My hair was blow out pretty straight but I have 4c hair and it had just rained, so voila! I didn't mind, it made for a week of easy twist outs. 

I was able to make an appointment for a weave service and did end up wearing one (and subsequently went in for a take down session) but decided to switch to wigs instead due to my scalp itch issues. 

I opted to have the wig made by someone else because of the cost but I will have my stylist at Reniece and co. do my braids (cornrows to wear under the wig) every 6 weeks. That service will include a wash, treatment and then cornrows. 



HelpMe12 said:


> Will you be able to make appointments  for sew-ins now?   I'm a little confused about the natural assessment consult. I thought it was just for if you wanted natural hairstyles?



Yes, I was able to make an appointment afterwards. From what I understand, they do not do too much by way of natural hairstyling. Mostly weaves, wigs, blow-outs and straightening. You can call to clarify.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 4, 2015)

JustSitNBePretty said:


> Pretty hair! I think Reneice was wrong for not styling your hair tho if that's what you desired.
> 
> I also think its a shame she hasn't turned her technique into a brand and trained others. She could open up a whole slew of salons under her name and become the first owner of a Black owned chain of hair salons, like Aveda or something. The marketing potential and opportunities to work with major sponsors would be phenomenal. I wish Black people would think in long-term financial benefits instead of short-term.



I didn't go in to get styled and I was very well aware of what service I would be getting.

Like you, I've often thought that there should be a Reniece take over in the black hair care industry but she has taught Shannon, Shamyra and Don'tspeakdefeat (of this board). From what my stylist told me, it does take a while to learn her technique. She has something in the works but as with her product line, she does not rush into anything. Her products went into a great deal of testing before they finally released them this year and it is currently only available to current clients. 

Reniece can't do it all. We, on this here board, have the power to revolutionize black hair salons. The entrepreneurs amongst us need to wake up.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 5, 2015)

Just checking in.  i go to Dontspeakdefeat who is trained by Reniece. When i found out i was moving to Ga that was all she wrote.  i was either going to wait on Reniece or hope to move to Ga either or but it was getting done.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 6, 2015)

SouthernStunner said:


> Just checking in.  i go to Dontspeakdefeat who is trained by Reniece. When i found out i was moving to Ga that was all she wrote.  i was either going to wait on Reniece or hope to move to Ga either or but it was getting done.


You are so lucky! I was thinking about flying down there to get my hair done. I have family down there and I really need help with my hair.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 6, 2015)

SouthernStunner said:


> Just checking in.  i go to Dontspeakdefeat who is trained by Reniece. When i found out i was moving to Ga that was all she wrote.  i was either going to wait on Reniece or hope to move to Ga either or but it was getting done.



I was looking to go to her since I too am in Atlanta. Does she offer services other than weave installations? I would like to go to her periodically to get my natural hair straightened, but I am not even sure she offers that service. How was your experience?


----------



## Allandra (Oct 6, 2015)

I've never had a weave, but I've been going to Reniece for 5 years (to get my hair done).  She's the best, and I will continue to stick with her.

In my opinion, it all starts with caring and caring about other people's hair.  In my opinion, if more stylists cared and cared about other people's hair, the rest would fall into place / be common sense.  I absolutely love the time and care she dedicates to me and my hair when I'm in the salon.  It means a lot to me.

I don't flat iron my hair often, but when I do, I do it like Reniece (may take me longer, but my hair is something I don't want to rush through).

I'm definitely a fan too.

ps.  Lawd, I need to update my avatar pic (was taken over a year ago).



smores said:


> Just checking in and sticking up for Reniece. She has trained other stylists. It's taken her years to train her other stylists and it makes sense that she would want to protect her name and brand. Yes, there are benefits to expanding, but their are risks too. Also, I think there are plenty of people who may want to capitalize on her name but doubt they would dedicate 2-3 years to learning.
> 
> I've been going to Reniece for years for weaves and now maintenance of my hair with and without wigs. She is well worth the money and the waits. My hair journey doesn't allow me to go with the fastest or the cheapest stylist anymore because the setbacks are never worth it. I've left plenty of salons, including an Aveda or two thinking, I should've just waited on Reniece.
> 
> ...


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 6, 2015)

Okay y'all... I WENT and I LOVED IT!
When I got there Reniece was at the front desk. She was very polite and the place was very nice. Another client was leaving, and then Breon called me into her room. She took my two french braids out and looked over my hair... I forgot all the questions I wanted to ask, but she asked me questions about my product usage and what were my main concerns about my hair... I told her that since I had cut my 6 inches of perm/heat damage off last December 30th, I've been experiencing SSK's, which had never been a problem before... blah blah blah...

Anyways, she took me to the bowl and put some of Reniece's "fruit oil" product on my hair... it smelled WONDERFUL... she washed it very carefully and we talked about technique and she let me feel how my hair had so much slip with that product. **Then a 4 car accident happened right outside and we all ran out to see what was going on... **
Came back inside and she put some strengthening conditioner that Reniece makes into my hair, she used this weird comb to massage my scalp... it was WONDERFUL... and the products smelled sooooo good! She put some other conditioner in my hair and I sat under the dryer with a plastic cap. I was the only one in the shop besides the two sisters... they went back outside to see what was going on with the accident.

After that, she rinsed me out, and brought me into her room again. She blow dried my hair, told me that she would put the white cape on me so I can see my ends and how they looked.  They were BAD y'all... I have at least an inch to cut, maybe 1.5''. She told me the overall health of my hair was pretty good... I didn't have time allotted for a trim, she had another customer coming... and she was definitely on time. I scheduled to come back in 2 weeks later... I'll get another treatment, a trim, and then we'll talk about me getting weaved up. She said I was a good candidate for weave services because my hair was overall healthy, I don't have any scalp issues or whatnot... my ends were being ravaged by ssk's because I just pull them by the knot and how that was not good for my hair... dah dah dah.

I'm very excited. I told them both how I have about 10 months until my wedding and I want to be skinny with a bunch of healthy hair! Lol... they laughed, they were both really sweet girls. Reniece suggested the 6 month weave up option... Which we'll talk about more in depth when I come back. She talked to me about 20 more minutes after my appt with Breon was over about hair care and suggestions and what not. I appreciate how she took the time to talk to me about questions I had. I'm in the books for two weeks tho!!! Yaaaaazz y'all!!!

After the blowdry, Breon put two braids down the sides of my head... so I could go home and twist it out or braid it out... It looked super thick y'all. I haven't seen my hair that big in a while. My hair feels different... she said it would. I don't do protein treatments.. I just know moisture moisture moisture. So she said my hair would feel definitely "fortified''. It does. It was very much so...

I'm trying to attach these pics I snapped... the first 3 are how I left the shop (I went right to the store, so excuse the background) and the other 2 are when I got home and let the hair out... I don't think they will attach, because the little gray box is just blinking like it's still loading... I will try to post below this reply...


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh yeah... they both said they didn't want to put the flat iron to my hair until later... they wanted to strengthen my hair first, and make sure it was able to withstand the heat


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 6, 2015)

Aww I'm glad you enjoyed your service. Your hair looks very moist for blow dried hair.


----------



## overtherainbow (Oct 6, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> Then a 4 car accident happened right outside and we all ran out to see what was going on... **



I dunno why but this made me 

Glad you had a great experience!


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 6, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> Okay y'all... I WENT and I LOVED IT!
> When I got there Reniece was at the front desk. She was very polite and the place was very nice. Another client was leaving, and then Breon called me into her room. She took my two french braids out and looked over my hair... I forgot all the questions I wanted to ask, but she asked me questions about my product usage and what were my main concerns about my hair... I told her that since I had cut my 6 inches of perm/heat damage off last December 30th, I've been experiencing SSK's, which had never been a problem before... blah blah blah...
> 
> Anyways, she took me to the bowl and put some of Reniece's "fruit oil" product on my hair... it smelled WONDERFUL... she washed it very carefully and we talked about technique and she let me feel how my hair had so much slip with that product. **Then a 4 car accident happened right outside and we all ran out to see what was going on... **
> ...


Congrats!   So excited for you like it was my appt lol. Yes, keep us updated on the 6 mos weave option!


----------



## fletgee (Oct 6, 2015)

Just a couple of questions. Enlighten me, ladies. I'm here to learn.
1. Is three years average wait time for an appointment with Reneice & Company?
2. And the appointment is for a consultation?
3. What is a six month weave? (I thought a weave was removed after 2 months.)

Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## noemi (Oct 6, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> After that, she rinsed me out, and brought me into her room again. She blow dried my hair, told me that she would put the white cape on me so I can see my ends and how they looked.  They were BAD y'all... I have at least an inch to cut, maybe 1.5''. She told me the overall health of my hair was pretty good... I didn't have time allotted for a trim, *she had another customer coming... and she was definitely on time.* I scheduled to come back in 2 weeks later... I'll get another treatment, a trim, and then we'll talk about me getting weaved up. She said I was a good candidate for weave services because my hair was overall healthy, I don't have any scalp issues or whatnot...




teehee... That was me.  I drove almost 2 hours to get there on time.  
 Your hair is so thick and lovely


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 6, 2015)

noemi said:


> teehee... That was me.  I drove almost 2 hours to get there on time.
> Your hair is so thick and lovely


 You recently had an appt too?!   If I ever get in,  it will be a 2 hr drive for me too. I'm keeping my finger crossed. I feel like that State Farm commercial when I'm trying to click on those consult appointments - "Ooh,  got to be quicker than that! " lol


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 6, 2015)

noemi said:


> teehee... That was me.  I drove almost 2 hours to get there on time.
> Your hair is so thick and lovely


Really?!? I wish I had known it was YOU!!! I woulda chatted it up!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 6, 2015)

I might be looking into job opportunities with my company out in IL.

If I do that's only a 2 hr flight.  I'd make a weekend trip out of it.

*Please current clients do tell about the 6 month weave. 
Is that 6 months total in 1 install?*

I always get excited when Reniece and company is a topic of discussion.

They are like unicorn stylists. Magical hands. Fairy godmothers of the hair game.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks OP for coming back to let us know what happened..still excited for you lol


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 6, 2015)

I dont know how to quote but to answer your quetions about dontspeakdefeat.....I love her !  when i am there i am the only one and she takes her time. i get detangle shampoo dc blow dried braided and finall weaved which includes a cut and style. we talk a little laugh a little and in my case cry a little (We were watching a sad movie only i was the only one who cried). I must say ts like going to see an old friend.

Yes she does blow dry and flat iro without weave install but i cant quote price cause i am really not sure.

hopefully she can get tagged in this thread caus i am getting mad compliments on my hair and most just thought i straightened my own hair. lol


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 6, 2015)

SouthernStunner said:


> I dont know how to quote but to answer your quetions about dontspeakdefeat.....I love her !  when i am there i am the only one and she takes her time. i get detangle shampoo dc blow dried braided and finall weaved which includes a cut and style. we talk a little laugh a little and in my case cry a little (We were watching a sad movie only i was the only one who cried). I must say ts like going to see an old friend.
> 
> Yes she does blow dry and flat iro without weave install but i cant quote price cause i am really not sure.
> 
> hopefully she can get tagged in this thread caus i am getting mad compliments on my hair and most just thought i straightened my own hair. lol



I'm tagging @dontspeakdefeat because I'm thinking about taking a flight down to Atl and getting my hair repair journey started. I need help badly. I have gone to some expensive stylists, including making a 3 hr drive to NY. I have had some fly weaves but nobody has cared for the hair underneath


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 7, 2015)

Well, I am sold, and just happy to have found my window of opportunity finally!!! I am going to become a faithful client... 
As for the 6 month weave... what I THINK it is, is that you use the same hair bundle... and you go to her for take downs and servicing... and then she weaves it right back up... and this goes on for 6 months, I think you go in like every 6 weeks maybe? I hope somebody knowledgeable comes in and helps clarify... 
But the hair she uses is the bomb... and she has a video where she used one bundle on her sister... her sister wore it a while... then they washed it and put it in Renieces hair and SHE wore it for a long time too.. and it was beautiful the entire time... 
I can find the video if you want?


----------



## happycakes (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes, please.  I would like to see the video.  Thank you for sharing.



krikit96 said:


> Well, I am sold, and just happy to have found my window of opportunity finally!!! I am going to become a faithful client...
> As for the 6 month weave... what I THINK it is, is that you use the same hair bundle... and you go to her for take downs and servicing... and then she weaves it right back up... and this goes on for 6 months, I think you go in like every 6 weeks maybe? I hope somebody knowledgeable comes in and helps clarify...
> But the hair she uses is the bomb... and she has a video where she used one bundle on her sister... her sister wore it a while... then they washed it and put it in Renieces hair and SHE wore it for a long time too.. and it was beautiful the entire time...
> I can find the video if you want?


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 7, 2015)

Here's the link to the video I was talking about...


----------



## Guinan (Oct 7, 2015)

@krikit96 , ur hair looks sooo thick and soft. I've got to stop pulling out my SSK's. I recently had to trim 1-2inches b/c of that.

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## julzinha (Oct 8, 2015)

pelohello said:


> @krikit96 , ur hair looks sooo thick and soft. I've got to stop pulling out my SSK's. I recently had to trim 1-2inches b/c of that.
> 
> Thanks for the update!!


It was so hard for me to get over that, now I know that it is better to just cut at the site of the not because pulling the SSK out starts splits in the strands that can travel up the shaft.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Oct 9, 2015)

I also go to DSD. Im a new client(Started around February i think). I waited 3 months to get in her books but i need some more discipline because i had a setback after my 1st weave appointment. She didn't give me a tongue lashing she told me its ok and was patient with me. I deal with SSKs and i rip them out. I also tried to self trim and chopped out my hair. My first few visits, i didn't need a trim but 2 weeks ago, i definitely needed one.
Im not sure if she'll be able to respond to your tag on here to be honest. She's busy and isn't as active on here as much.... I know because i've been sort of stalking her on here for years  

I drive an hour to get to her and we're moving farther so it will be a longer drive but i really don't mind. Like the previous poster said, when i go, its like going to see a sister. She and Patrice are amazing. Also they understand my hair even as a newer client. You dont have to get a weave but she does specialize in helping your hair grow with the use of weave as a protective style. I tried to use wigs and just bun it up but that bit me in the ass obviously as i don't have the time.
Atlanta weave stylists do not GAF about you, your hair or your edges and finding someone that cares is tough(and i've been to MANY). So i'm not going to deal with anyone else. I will also go to her for the take downs. i try to take down my weaves but i also cut out my own hair in the process  several times


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 9, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I might be looking into job opportunities with my company out in IL.
> 
> If I do that's only a 2 hr flight.  I'd make a weekend trip out of it.
> 
> ...




I never got them back to back, but yes its 6 months of weave install and take down rotation. I would take 2-3 weeks between take downs and fresh reinstall getting a flatiron or something in between.


I also cosign Onyc hair. It lasts a long time holding well to styling, blow drying etc. I haven't tried the fro out, but it does have excellent reviews.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 9, 2015)

FYI: if you are on Reneice's mailing list, check your email...good news was shared (more open dates)

Also, if you are in the Atlanta area: I know a stylist who is very good and specialize in natural hair. (My sister travels 3 hours to go to her and her hair is past waist length) Her IG is https://instagram.com/p/8CfTd9wluQ/
This stylist also travels to NYC monthly.


I also know someone in Atlanta who specialize in weaves if you are interested. She works on sets with celebrity clients so it's a little harder to get in and she requires deposits. Alot of ladies in my hometown travel to her as well. She also makes wigs.  Her IG is

https://instagram.com/p/8jp4bPFRPB/

Didn't mean to deter the thread but just trying to be helpful for anyone in the South that can't get in to our beloved Reneice! At least you can have someone until you can get in.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks!!!
Any Texas recs 



lulu97 said:


> FYI: if you are on Reneice's mailing list, check your email...good news was shared (more open dates)
> 
> Also, if you are in the Atlanta area: I know a stylist who is very good and specialize in natural hair. (My sister travels 3 hours to go to her and her hair is past waist length) Her IG is https://instagram.com/p/8CfTd9wluQ/
> This stylist also travels to NYC monthly.
> ...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 9, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Thanks!!!
> Any Texas recs



@yaya24 Sorry no TX recs. The only other state I can recommend is Southern Cali. My old stylist as well as my old braider. lol


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 9, 2015)

@gerogiansparks i travel over an hour to see DSD too. i am in warner robins if you are this way let me know maybe we can set something up


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 9, 2015)

Dang.. I wish I lived closer for her to be my stylist. I still have my mom, but she lives far away too.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Oct 9, 2015)

SouthernStunner said:


> @gerogiansparks i travel over an hour to see DSD too. i am in warner robins if you are this way let me know maybe we can set something up


Absolutely!!! I will PM you next time and we can meet up for lunch or dinner!


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 9, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> FYI: if you are on Reneice's mailing list, check your email...good news was shared (more open dates)




I got in for tomorrow with Breon. I am so excited!!!!


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 12, 2015)

My consult went great. Breon washed and d/c my hair under the dryer. She also gave me one of Reniece's special hair "treatments". Breon was very knowledgeable , pleasant,  explained everything she was doing and why. She was so gentle when she washed my hair and that scalp massage with the comb thingy.. Oh My!

She noted my hair was very dry and I explained that i did a henna treatment the night before. She stated to hold off on henna for the next few months,  it may be too harsh for my hair. She also suggested that i wear satin caps under my wigs instead of stocking caps to keep from drying my hair out. She then blow dried and asked I'd I wanted a trim. Of course I wanted a trim,  I want that signature thick hemline  all their clients have lol. She is going to start doing braid downs under wigs for me. She wants to strengthen my hair before adding a weave to it. Finally a stylist that cares about my hair!  I think I'm in love lol. My appt is in 3 weeks!


----------



## MizAvalon (Oct 12, 2015)

fletgee said:


> Just a couple of questions. Enlighten me, ladies. I'm here to learn.
> 1. Is three years average wait time for an appointment with Reneice & Company?
> 2. And the appointment is for a consultation?
> 3. What is a six month weave? (I thought a weave was removed after 2 months.)
> ...




Current client here. I was on the waiting list for a very long time, at least 3 or 4 years before I finally got in a couple of years ago. That initial appointment was for a consultation.

I've been going back ever since and I LOVE them! So glad that I was finally able to get on the list. They TRULY care about your hair's health and taking care of it.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 12, 2015)

fletgee said:


> Just a couple of questions. Enlighten me, ladies. I'm here to learn.
> 1. Is three years average wait time for an appointment with Reneice & Company?
> 2. And the appointment is for a consultation?
> 3. What is a six month weave? (I thought a weave was removed after 2 months.)
> ...


Reniece opens her books a couple of times a year for new clients. You have to log on to her website to be added to her mailing list. Then you will receive an email saying what time and date she will open her appointment book. On that date,  you have to log in at the time she gives to get one of the open slots. I think most of us are saying that we waited 3 years or more is because when the books open, there are only a few dates and times and they sell out in less than 5 minutes. Kind of like getting SuperBowl or Beyonce tickets lol. She also has a daily cancellation list and you can try to get in that way but that is difficult too. Oh and yes, the initial consult is just an assessment of your hair's health and possible issues ($40).  If you do a natural hair wet assessment like I did,  your hair is washed,  deep conditioned,  blow dried and trimmed ($100). HTH


----------



## ajoke (Oct 12, 2015)

Ladies, I'm so jealous. Your hair looks fabulous. Does anyone know any healthy hair expert in mainland Europe or the UK???


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 13, 2015)

@HelpMe12  - Yay! I'm glad  you got in, that was so fast! Lol... She didn't trim my hair when I went... we were out of time. I suspect that us going out to look at the 4 car pile up out in the road was a factor, lol. 
At any rate, I go back on the 20th... and I'll get it trimmed then. I believe the following appointment will be my weave, but I'm not sure. I hope so - I'm ready to start this thang!


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 13, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> @HelpMe12  - Yay! I'm glad  you got in, that was so fast! Lol... She didn't trim my hair when I went... we were out of time. I suspect that us going out to look at the 4 car pile up out in the road was a factor, lol.
> At any rate, I go back on the 20th... and I'll get it trimmed then. I believe the following appointment will be my weave, but I'm not sure. I hope so - I'm ready to start this thang!


 
I know,  right?!  I'm still in shock that I got in lol. I am definitely ready to start this journey! And I don't know what was in that treatment but my hair still feels really soft and moisturized. Oh and your hair is much thicker and longer than mine so that is why she probably didn't have time to trim yours. Your hair is gorg!


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 13, 2015)

Awwww @HelpMe12 , thank you!!! So you said it's gonna be a 2 hours drive huh? Where ya coming from? I hope you come back to post your experience and pictures too, I'd love to see it! I am counting down to the 20th!


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 13, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> Awwww @HelpMe12 , thank you!!! So you said it's gonna be a 2 hours drive huh? Where ya coming from? I hope you come back to post your experience and pictures too, I'd love to see it! I am counting down to the 20th!


Yes, I'm coming from Delaware so it's a 2 hr drive. I was going to NY so that was a 3 hr drive. I will definitely be posting before and after pics in 6 months. It will be my first post on here!


----------



## Napturallypretty1908 (Oct 13, 2015)

@HelpMe12 so glad that you came back and updated us and that the appointment went great! I got in when they opened the books on Friday but I had to get the wet assessment instead of the weave consult I wanted. From hearing how it went now I'm happy I got the wet asset rent. Too excited!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 13, 2015)

if someone can guide me on how to post pics from my cell on here i would live for this thread to be one in which we show the style we are rocking ( wig or weave) while going to renice or dsd.  maybe later even do a reveal next year. ibwant to do a bun drop so freaking bad but it wont be this year.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 15, 2015)

SouthernStunner said:


> if someone can guide me on how to post pics from my cell on here i would live for this thread to be one in which we show the style we are rocking ( wig or weave) while going to renice or dsd.  maybe later even do a reveal next year. ibwant to do a bun drop so freaking bad but it wont be this year.


Sounds like a great idea!  I would love to do a bun drop too but that would probably be 2018 for me lol. When you are replying,  choose the button 'upload a file' that shows up next to 'post reply' and you can add photos from your pics on your phone.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 15, 2015)

Napturallypretty1908 said:


> @HelpMe12 so glad that you came back and updated us and that the appointment went great! I got in when they opened the books on Friday but I had to get the wet assessment instead of the weave consult I wanted. From hearing how it went now I'm happy I got the wet asset rent. Too excited!


Yes, I was thinking the same thing at first,  that I would need 2 different consults. Congrats!  Don't forget to come back and tell us all about it!


----------



## MysTori (Oct 16, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Please forgive me for asking, but what miracles have they performed?



LOL. I was kind of thinking along the same lines. Three years?
But if op is happy and they work for her, then I'm happy for her also.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 16, 2015)

ajoke said:


> Ladies, I'm so jealous. Your hair looks fabulous. Does anyone know any healthy hair expert in mainland Europe or the UK???


A young lady I follow on Instagram recommended Elite Hair Lounge in Stockwell. I don't know if they are near you or not but their client pics look great on their page.


----------



## MamaBear2012 (Oct 16, 2015)

@lulu97 - Does the stylist that your sister uses have a salon? Do you know what area she is in? Her instagram pics look great. I'm looking for a good stylist.


----------



## ajoke (Oct 16, 2015)

HelpMe12 said:


> A young lady I follow on Instagram recommended Elite Hair Lounge in Stockwell. I don't know if they are near you or not but their client pics look great on their page.


Thanks @HelpMe12   I will look them up.


----------



## Rain20 (Oct 17, 2015)

Seems a little unfair to her clients that come from so far to not be able do more than consultation and no styling on the first visit and sometimes not even trim. I know her before and afters are nice, but I hope they can streamline and give a little more on their consultations in the future.


----------



## julzinha (Oct 18, 2015)

Rain20 said:


> Seems a little unfair to her clients that come from so far to not be able do more than consultation and no styling on the first visit and sometimes not even trim. I know her before and afters are nice, but I hope they can streamline and give a little more on their consultations in the future.



I think the consultations are necessary. They give the stylist a chance to get familiarized with the condition of the clients hair so they can see what they need to do to get their clients hair to optimal health. I think it shows a stylist that cares about your real hair and not just making the style look nice.


----------



## Rain20 (Oct 18, 2015)

@julzinha I understand the purpose but I still think they could do an assessment and limited styling to make the hair presentable in one session. I know she does great work but also be respectful of others time and circumstances. JMHO.
I will never be able to see her and not sure I want to wait so long on  the waiting list. At one time I was very interested in trying to make an appointment.
All here are happy with her services.


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 21, 2015)

I went back today for my 2 week follow up, it was time for a trim... I'm sooooo tired, I'll come back tomorrow with pics of the trim...


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Okay, so I went back yesterday for my 2 week follow up, she did another treatment and this time she did style me before I left... and she trimmed.  I have never been able to conquer the 3 strand twist, so she did that for me... she used the ORS pudding and some deva curl spray (i meant to look at it)...
Anyways, the product dried over night and it was clear... I only took out one of the twists this morning and I'm wearing a beanie over the rest of it... It's pretty! More definition and I think I like 3 strand twists better...
I just have to master the technique.

I'm going to be starting the weave challenge, so I can't have any other pictures of my hair until after the end of the 6th months... But I can always keep you all who are interested updated on anything else if you'd like... I have no problem with sharing if you'd like to know anything that I am able to share...


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 21, 2015)

@kritkit96- Your hair looks great.
Please confirm if they use additional hair when they cornrow for your weave, or are they just braiding your real hair.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Allandra (Oct 21, 2015)

@krikit96

Do you have something like silk or like satin protecting your hair from the beanie material?


----------



## Allandra (Oct 21, 2015)

@krikit96

Forgot to add:  If not, you should.


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 21, 2015)

@yaya24 - I do not believe they use any other hair to braid you up for the weave... I will let you know in a few weeks after I get mine done.

@Allandra - Yes ma'am... I have a satin bonnet on under underneath my beanie, gotta keep the moisture protected!


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 21, 2015)

@krikit96 Such pretty,  defined curls! Your hair is so thick and fluffy!  OT, loving the polish color and ring ! Yes, please come back and update on the weave process. Can't wait until I am able to get one!


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 23, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> Y'all! I have been an inactive member for about a year now... and I signed back up just so I can come in and tell y'all - I JUST GOT A CONSULTATION APPOINTMENT FOR OCTOBER 4th!!!!
> 
> I'm soooooooooo excited! I don't know if anybody remembers me, but I have been DYING to get in with these ladies FOR.EV.ER!!!!
> 
> Tis all... I'm glad to be back - not making posts was depressing... now I won't get any work done during the day and dinner will be late because I tend to become addicted to LHCF when I'm active... I hope the app will work on my phone now that I've renewed.


Girl yes I haven't been on here in ages. I find it addictive as well. Congrats on your appt  . I would love to have her straighten my hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 23, 2015)

cam2717 said:


> @lulu97 - Does the stylist that your sister uses have a salon? Do you know what area she is in? Her instagram pics look great. I'm looking for a good stylist.



@cam2717 I'm not sure...my sister is out the country on a cruise at the moment. I do remember calling her one time while she was getting her hair done and she said she had to go because she was headed to the shampoo bowl so I strongly "think" she was at an actual salon. Just to be 100% sure you can email the stylist at [email protected]

She seems really nice on her instagram so I'm sure she wouldnt mind answering your questions. HTH


----------



## ajoke (Nov 6, 2015)

So I found a good hairdresser in London. Someone who has very health long natural hair recommended her. She is also just finished a Trichology course.  She examined my hair de tangled and combed it out. Gently. Washed and deep conditioned with steam. The blow dried it, first on cool and then with a denman. She then lightly flat ironed and and trimmed my ends like I wanted. And did an updo. 
I was very satisfied. She had the same curl pattern as I mostly and it's the first time since being natural that I had someone handle my hair without me being worried about damage. Any time I go to London, I'll be sure to plan a visit with her in. 
Perhaps I should make this a separate post. She also does relaxers, braids and weaves.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 6, 2015)

ajoke said:


> So I found a good hairdresser in London. Someone who has very health long natural hair recommended her. She is also just finished a Trichology course.  She examined my hair de tangled and combed it out. Gently. Washed and deep conditioned with steam. The blow dried it, first on cool and then with a denman. She then lightly flat ironed and and trimmed my ends like I wanted. And did an updo.
> I was very satisfied. She had the same curl pattern as I mostly and it's the first time since being natural that I had someone handle my hair without me being worried about damage. Any time I go to London, I'll be sure to plan a visit with her in.
> Perhaps I should make this a separate post. She also does relaxers, braids and weaves.


Congrats!  I'm glad you found someone. Yes , I hink you should make a new post so others in London can benefit from this information.


----------



## msbettyboop (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm so jealous.....

Where will I find someone in the Middle East?!?!  These hair dressers are horrendous. I take care of my hair myself but I go in for braids and it's a battle. I wash, condition and blow dry before I go in to braid. Yet when I get there:

Battle 1 - your hair isn't silky enough and they want to blow dry it on highest heat without protection. NO!
Battle 2 - they want to dig a teeny tiny tail comb in my hair even though I brought along two wide toothed bone combs.
Battle 3 - they went to blow dry the hair after the braids are finished.

It's exhausting. I just want to sit down with someone who understands I care more about healthy hair than the outcome of a style.....


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 6, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> I'm so jealous.....
> 
> Where will I find someone in the Middle East?!?!  These hair dressers are horrendous. I take care of my hair myself but I go in for braids and it's a battle. I wash, condition and blow dry before I go in to braid. Yet when I get there:
> 
> ...



All of that just for braids? OMG!! Someone who knew how to take care of our hair would make a killing out there.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 6, 2015)

I am super excited about my appointment with Reniece on Sunday. Hopefully by my birthday next year I will have turned my hair around.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 6, 2015)

msbettyboop said:


> I'm so jealous.....
> 
> Where will I find someone in the Middle East?!?!  These hair dressers are horrendous. I take care of my hair myself but I go in for braids and it's a battle. I wash, condition and blow dry before I go in to braid. Yet when I get there:
> 
> ...


My BFF is in Japan and she goes through the same struggle. No one to help there to help with her natural hair. I feel for yall.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 6, 2015)

I swear, I would get a cosmetology license if I could train under Reniece. Her work has me rethinking my whole career.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 6, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> I am super excited about my appointment with Reniece on Sunday. Hopefully by my birthday next year I will have turned my hair around.


Dang, how are you guys getting in?! Swear I've been slacking,  I need to get on it!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 6, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> Here's the link to the video I was talking about...


@BGT


----------



## julzinha (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm already speaking it into existence that I will get an appointment during her Spring consultations. She is only 20 min from me


----------



## Napturallypretty1908 (Nov 7, 2015)

I had my wet assessment consult with Shannon this afternoon and It was a Great experience. I really liked her, very personable, asked a lot of questions about my hair and regimen and gave suggestions on what products I should be using on my hair. I initially wanted to start getting sew ins at the salon but Shannon recommended me waiting until my hair is a bit longer. I told her I protective style with wigs often so I made a appointment for a having my hair treated and braided for the wigs. 

Hair care wise, I really enjoyed it, I'm usually scared, lol, salons but it was really calm/comforting and she handled my hair so gently. After the shampoo and treatment,  she blow dried my hair and put it into two neat cornrows. Funny thing, she asked what products I use and I mentioned Annabelle's Perfect Blends and she said she liked those products too. She actually used the leave in to blow dry my hair.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 9, 2015)

My appointment with Reniece was ! I am headed to the airport now so I will give a full update when I get to some free wifi.

@JerriBlank I used their waiting list form, and she emailed me when a space opened.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 9, 2015)

^^^That's what I'll do now, and I'm posted in here waiting for your update lady!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey!

Ok so I booked a one on one with Reniece. First she did an assessment of my dry hair and we had a good discussion about my wants for my hair, concerns, how my schedule affects my hair regimen, my hair regimen itself, bad hair habits etc. During this time she was gently touching my hair, looking at my scalp and told me what issues she saw (mainly significant dryness and breakage) and we talked about what the cause may be (i.e. gaps in my reggie, overmanipulation, diet etc.)

After that she told me her suggestions on how to tackle these issues, and we went through step by step how my wash day should go. Literally step by step. She asked me to show her for example how I detangle, then showed me her technique/how to improve my technique. We did this through the entire process from detangling to blow drying. I was able to see how I could cut down wash day to 2 hrs instead of the entire day. And for the first time my blow dried hair felt light and fluffy and not crispy!

After blow drying, she gave me a good trim which I clearly needed, and braided me up so I could put back on the wig I wore.

I also got a suggested regimen for moisturising during the week, as well as products to use. Now she did not push her own products, I admire her for that. She asked me to bring what I would typically use, including my blowdryer so I could use the tools I am familiar with. She tried the DC I brought on one section and did not like how it reacted with my hair. It literally just sat there. Lol! Then she used her own product (based on her assessment we did initially) on another section. Her dc won hands down. She was sold out of the dc that we preferred so I pre-ordered it before I left. I also bought the hair oil and pomade she recommended for my hair type.

Overall she recommended a moisture heavy regimen (for now) and protective styling re: what works for my busy schedule right now.

She was so gentle y'all, and genuinely sweet. Worth every single penny. I will be back in approx 3 months for reassessment.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 10, 2015)

JerriBlank said:


> Dang, how are you guys getting in?! Swear I've been slacking,  I need to get on it!


Girl,  I had my Ipad,  cell,  and my laptop logged onto the site and was clicking each in order to grab an appt spot. Talk about dedication lol!


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 10, 2015)

Napturallypretty1908 said:


> I had my wet assessment consult with Shannon this afternoon and It was a Great experience. I really liked her, very personable, asked a lot of questions about my hair and regimen and gave suggestions on what products I should be using on my hair. I initially wanted to start getting sew ins at the salon but Shannon recommended me waiting until my hair is a bit longer. I told her I protective style with wigs often so I made a appointment for a having my hair treated and braided for the wigs.
> 
> Hair care wise, I really enjoyed it, I'm usually scared, lol, salons but it was really calm/comforting and she handled my hair so gently. After the shampoo and treatment,  she blow dried my hair and put it into two neat cornrows. Funny thing, she asked what products I use and I mentioned Annabelle's Perfect Blends and she said she liked those products too. She actually used the leave in to blow dry my hair.


I had my hair braided down by Breon last week  to wear under a wig. She was so gentle,  I didn't even realize she had started braiding already!  She wash,  deep conditioned and braided my hair in a little under an hour and 20 minutes.  It took me longer to get there than get it done lol. I go back in 8 weeks to get it rebraided. And yes,  @yaya24, she used extra hair in the braids,  just a little.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 10, 2015)

HelpMe12 said:


> Girl,  I had my Ipad,  cell,  and my laptop logged onto the site and was clicking each in order to grab an appt spot. Talk about dedication lol!


Lol! This will be me!


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 10, 2015)

Are they extra swamped right now? I emailed twice last week about an appointment and still haven't gotten a response. It has never taken any longer than 2 days for them to respond in the past. If I don't hear back by tomorrow, I will just call.


----------



## julzinha (Nov 11, 2015)

JerriBlank said:


> Lol! This will be me!


Me too. Hopefully they open for slots at a good time so I'm able to do while at home


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 11, 2015)

MizAvalon said:


> Are they extra swamped right now? I emailed twice last week about an appointment and still haven't gotten a response. It has never taken any longer than 2 days for them to respond in the past. If I don't hear back by tomorrow, I will just call.


This was only my second visit,  but it was a very quiet and comfortable environment each time. Each stylist had one person and I was the only one under the dryer. Best salon experience ever!


----------



## noemi (Nov 11, 2015)

I had my appointment today.

I will NEVER go to another salon.  I'm a customer for LIFE.

I've never had such gentle treatment and had a stylist actually care for my real hair as much as they do.  From first arriving to leaving, I was pampered and was relaxed.  Best ever salon!!


----------



## curlicarib (Nov 11, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> My appointment with Reniece was ! I am headed to the airport now so I will give a full update when I get to some free wifi.
> 
> @JerriBlank I used their waiting list form, and she emailed me when a space opened.



I thought you were in Jamaica????


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 11, 2015)

curlicarib said:


> I thought you were in Jamaica????



 I am. LOL. I took the opportunity during this trip to to also do some shopping (I haven't been on a US shopping trip for the year, so it was time) and meet up with some friends.


----------



## curlicarib (Nov 11, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> I am. LOL. I took the opportunity during this trip to to also do some shopping (I haven't been on a US shopping trip for the year, so it was time) and meet up with some friends.



LOL!  I'm not mad at you sister.  I'm all for black women living that Baller Life!  But I thought I was the only one.  The nearest place for me to get WI food is in LA.  I'm roughly 750mls away.  I'm not ashamed to admit that I travel 750mls for a roti.  I'll get a hotel room and spend the night too.

Live that life!


----------



## Napturallypretty1908 (Nov 11, 2015)

HelpMe12 said:


> I had my hair braided down by Breon last week  to wear under a wig. She was so gentle,  I didn't even realize she had started braiding already!  She wash,  deep conditioned and braided my hair in a little under an hour and 20 minutes.  It took me longer to get there than get it done lol. I go back in 8 weeks to get it rebraided. And yes,  @yaya24, she used extra hair in the braids,  just a little.


 That's great to hear cause I am a bit tender headed, lol. Question, did she style the wig for you?


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 11, 2015)

Did she advise of a wig regimen to follow to make sure your hair is in tip top shape once the cornrows come down in 8 week?


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 12, 2015)

Napturallypretty1908 said:


> That's great to hear cause I am a bit tender headed, lol. Question, did she style the wig for you?


Yes,  I love  gentle hands lol. She did offer to style the wig prior to appt, but when she saw it,  she said it looked fine and didn't need anything done to it. Here is a pic of me working out in it I call this one Lola lol


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 12, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Did she advise of a wig regimen to follow to make sure your hair is in tip top shape once the cornrows come down in 8 week?


She said to wash about every 10 days because she does not want the shed hair all matted up in my braids when it is time to take it down. She wants me to retain as much as possible. This will be hard for me because I wash my hair all the time lol. Moisturize and seal every other day or when it feels dry. Also,  she recommended the Njoy oil for my scalp and edges. Oh,  and she did a protein treatment while I was there and recommended that I use moisturizing conditioners at this time.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 12, 2015)

noemi said:


> I had my appointment today.
> 
> I will NEVER go to another salon.  I'm a customer for LIFE.
> 
> I've never had such gentle treatment and had a stylist actually care for my real hair as much as they do.  From first arriving to leaving, I was pampered and was relaxed.  Best ever salon!!


Yes to this!  I feel the same way. It's a 2 hr drive for me but used to spend that time and more in crowded shops, waiting forever to receive subpar service. Major difference!


----------



## Napturallypretty1908 (Nov 12, 2015)

HelpMe12 said:


> Yes,  I love  gentle hands lol. She did offer to style the wig prior to appt, but when she saw it,  she said it looked fine and didn't need anything done to it. Here is a pic of me working out in it I call this one Lola lol


 Thanks for answering! That's good to know, now I have to figure out what wig to wear. Lola is nice, I plan on working out in mine too, might do a curly.


----------



## PecanCandy (Nov 15, 2015)

I have been wanting to go to her as well...I live in Texas, so...

I thought I had found a close replica to her, but she just moved away...I'm back to square one...

Anyone have any suggestions for Texas stylists who are that delicate and knowledgeable?


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 15, 2015)

Napturallypretty1908 said:


> Thanks for answering! That's good to know, now I have to figure out what wig to wear. Lola is nice, I plan on working out in mine too, might do a curly.


I have a curly too. Who am I kidding,  I have several lol


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 2, 2016)

Is there something going on with Reniece or her stylists? I have an upcoming appointment and I have called and emailed numerous times over the past couple of weeks to confirm and haven't received a response.

Now the voicemail box is full and I can't even leave a message.

ETA:Finally reached someone and I am confirmed!


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 2, 2016)

What area are you in? I'm on a hunt too (for trims and coloring). 





PecanCandy said:


> I have been wanting to go to her as well...I live in Texas, so...
> 
> I thought I had found a close replica to her, but she just moved away...I'm back to square one...
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for Texas stylists who are that delicate and knowledgeable?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 2, 2016)

PecanCandy said:


> I have been wanting to go to her as well...I live in Texas, so...
> 
> I thought I had found a close replica to her, but she just moved away...I'm back to square one...
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for Texas stylists who are that delicate and knowledgeable?





yaya24 said:


> What area are you in? I'm on a hunt too (for trims and coloring).


Have you ladies looked into or heard of this Houston, TX stylist?
https://i.instagram.com/eclectic_vibez/


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 2, 2016)

@MileHighDiva
I've followed her IG forever. Her wrk is nice! 

Trying to find someone closer in North TX.

Houston is a 5 hr drive.


----------



## happycakes (Jan 4, 2016)

What's her Instagram link?



yaya24 said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I've followed her IG forever. Her wrk is nice!
> 
> Trying to find someone closer in North TX.
> ...


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 4, 2016)

pinkopulence said:


> What's her Instagram link?


@eclectic_vibez


----------



## krikit96 (Jan 7, 2016)

I finally go in for my install next week! With the holidays and traveling and all, seems like it's been forever since I started this thread!


----------



## PecanCandy (Jan 10, 2016)

yaya24 said:


> What area are you in? I'm on a hunt too (for trims and coloring).


I'm in Houston!


MileHighDiva said:


> Have you ladies looked into or heard of this Houston, TX stylist?
> https://i.instagram.com/eclectic_vibez/



I went there for Thanksgiving, but unfortunately, I did not get Celeste...I had one of the other stylists...


----------



## winona (Jan 10, 2016)

I really hope my mom's experience is as wonderful as everyone's in this thread because so far I'm not impressed in the responsiveness of this salon


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 10, 2016)

@PecanCandy 
What happened?  She's always doing classes/seminars for others. You would think, she'd train her people, to have the same skills.


----------



## PecanCandy (Jan 16, 2016)

I just don't think she had/has Celeste's technique down completely. While my hair is just past my shoulders, she seemed to have difficulty styling my hair. 

...but CELESTE THOUGH?!!!!!
She swiftly flat ironed the girl in the chair next to me...she's so quick, but proficient, her hair was so silky.... I was like, "...it's not a myth... she IS real..."

Meanwhile I'm looking like ...


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Jan 16, 2016)

Please explain why this appointment takes so long to get and why she is so great for those of us who are not familiar with your previous posts on this subject. I've never heard of her. Is she a celebrity stylist as well?


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Jan 16, 2016)

I just looked up Reniece... She sounds great!! Glad you finally got your appointment krikit96..


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 16, 2016)

I might just have to make a trip to Htown.


PecanCandy said:


> I just don't think she had/has Celeste's technique down completely. While my hair is just past my shoulders, she seemed to have difficulty styling my hair.
> 
> ...but CELESTE THOUGH?!!!!!
> She swiftly flat ironed the girl in the chair next to me...she's so quick, but proficient, her hair was so silky.... I was like, "...it's not a myth... she IS real..."
> ...


----------



## julzinha (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm looking at many of my old posts in this thread and I was adamant about getting a consultation when she opened her books again. And here we are almost a year later and I've finally booked a consultation. I spoke it into existence and it happened. I'm so glad! cause Lord knows when she'll open her books again.


----------



## krikit96 (Aug 18, 2016)

Ladies! My challenge ended and here are the pics! Remember, my hair was past shoulder...not yet apl. I'm proud to say, I'm now at mbl, and is just barely touching my bra strap!


----------



## Subscribe (Aug 18, 2016)

krikit96 said:


> Ladies! My challenge ended and here are the pics! Remember, my hair was past shoulder...not yet apl. I'm proud to say, I'm now at mbl, and is just barely touching my bra strap!



@krikit96 

When did your challenge begin? Please tell us more about your PS and regi.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 18, 2016)

Oct 2015 reference post.
THEIR WORK SELLS ITSELF


krikit96 said:


> Okay y'all... I WENT and I LOVED IT!
> When I got there Reniece was at the front desk. She was very polite and the place was very nice. Another client was leaving, and then Breon called me into her room. She took my two french braids out and looked over my hair... I forgot all the questions I wanted to ask, but she asked me questions about my product usage and what were my main concerns about my hair... I told her that since I had cut my 6 inches of perm/heat damage off last December 30th, I've been experiencing SSK's, which had never been a problem before... blah blah blah...
> 
> Anyways, she took me to the bowl and put some of Reniece's "fruit oil" product on my hair... it smelled WONDERFUL... she washed it very carefully and we talked about technique and she let me feel how my hair had so much slip with that product. **Then a 4 car accident happened right outside and we all ran out to see what was going on... **
> ...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 18, 2016)

@krikit96, your hair is  and healthy!  
Your "crown and glory" is definitely in good hands. Them growin' hands.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 18, 2016)

@krikit96 Beautiful results! I love the shape of your hair. Long, thick and healthy


----------



## krikit96 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks ladies ! I was trying to post before pics.  I started the week of Jan 20th, 2016. I did end up getting used for their 6 month growth challenge, which was absolutely WONDERFUL!   I really was blessed to go in as a first time client and get chosen.  My challenge was over end of July... I got married and had a honeymoon and a death in the family and a blood clot in my leg that broke off and went to my lung...then I lost my job... its been a rough two months! THE STRESS!  I ended up keeping it in an extra 2 weeks with all the craziness. But both Reneice and Breon were very pleased with my progress.  These results were on Saturday... she emailed me lady night and asked if I'd like to come in and get my hair refreshed since it's sooo humid in our area... I jumped at the chance...so I'm going in at 9am in the morning.  It's free! I love them all!  I'm a customer for life!

Looking at the before and after pictures... FOR ONLY 6 MONTHS... I can't say anything but they are gifted and deserve all the money they ask for. I didn't even maintenance my hair like I was supposed to because of going to the hospital,  and overall being stressed from my sister in law dying 6 days before the wedding and losing the job the following day. Imagine if I was able to keep up!


----------



## lux10023 (Aug 19, 2016)

Huge hugs and blessings 
At everything you've been thru 

Your hair looks lovely 


krikit96 said:


> Thanks ladies ! I was trying to post before pics.  I started the week of Jan 20th, 2016. I did end up getting used for their 6 month growth challenge, which was absolutely WONDERFUL!   I really was blessed to go in as a first time client and get chosen.  My challenge was over end of July... I got married and had a honeymoon and a death in the family and a blood clot in my leg that broke off and went to my lung...then I lost my job... its been a rough two months! THE STRESS!  I ended up keeping it in an extra 2 weeks with all the craziness. But both Reneice and Breon were very pleased with my progress.  These results were on Saturday... she emailed me lady night and asked if I'd like to come in and get my hair refreshed since it's sooo humid in our area... I jumped at the chance...so I'm going in at 9am in the morning.  It's free! I love them all!  I'm a customer for life!
> 
> Looking at the before and after pictures... FOR ONLY 6 MONTHS... I can't say anything but they are gifted and deserve all the money they ask for. I didn't even maintenance my hair like I was supposed to because of going to the hospital,  and overall being stressed from my sister in law dying 6 days before the wedding and losing the job the following day. Imagine if I was able to keep up!


----------



## sj10460 (Aug 19, 2016)

@krikit96 your hair looks beautiful! Thanks for sharing, I especially love how the back looks, so lush and full. I'm sorry to hear about your health issues, hope things are better now.

I missed my opportunity to get an appointment. I got an email from them back in July about their summer consults but I had too much going on at the time. I'm going to PM breon and see if I  can get an appointment. I've waited long enough and although I'm bsl, I had a set back a few months ago.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 19, 2016)

@krikit96 I'm sorry to hear about everything you went through. Your hair looks so beautiful and healthy. Reniece and her staff definitely have blessed hands.


----------



## deborah11 (Aug 21, 2016)

krikit96 said:


> Ladies! My challenge ended and here are the pics! Remember, my hair was past shoulder...not yet apl. I'm proud to say, I'm now at mbl, and is just barely touching my bra strap!


How often did you go to get a hair treatment from Reneice?  Next time, I go I am going to ask Shannon more questions about products to use to wash my hair in between visits.  I will have hair appointments every 4 weeks with Shannon and wash once myself between visits myself.  I noticed that my hair now feels softer and not as brittle.  Seems like it is frizzying a little less also.  Really looking forward to next 6 months and pray there will be positive developments.


----------



## krikit96 (Aug 25, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> How often did you go to get a hair treatment from Reneice?  Next time, I go I am going to ask Shannon more questions about products to use to wash my hair in between visits.  I will have hair appointments every 4 weeks with Shannon and wash once myself between visits myself.  I noticed that my hair now feels softer and not as brittle.  Seems like it is frizzying a little less also.  Really looking forward to next 6 months and pray there will be positive developments.



Well,  it was only once that I got a hair treatment after the weave was removed. Like a week later.  I go back sept 7th


----------



## deborah11 (Aug 25, 2016)

krikit96 said:


> Well,  it was only once that I got a hair treatment after the weave was removed. Like a week later.  I go back sept 7th


Oh, I thought you had received multi treatments.


----------



## krikit96 (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh...nah,  I just got the weave taken down two weeks ago for the 1st time since the 6 months started ... then last week she gave me the treatment. I go back again in 2 weeks.  
But I'll keep you posted! 
Lol...this thread is ooooold, I just realized that.


----------



## deborah11 (Aug 26, 2016)

krikit96 said:


> Oh...nah,  I just got the weave taken down two weeks ago for the 1st time since the 6 months started ... then last week she gave me the treatment. I go back again in 2 weeks.
> But I'll keep you posted!
> Lol...this thread is ooooold, I just realized that.


Ok, now I understand.  I go back in 3 weeks for my second treatment. I don't know what's in that treatment but my hair feels so moisturized and it's been 10  days since it was last applied it. I just can't believe it! Your hair grows fast and mine grows slowly but I am really anxious to see how much I can retain in 6 months!


----------



## amwcah (Aug 26, 2016)

PecanCandy said:


> I just don't think she had/has Celeste's technique down completely. While my hair is just past my shoulders, she seemed to have difficulty styling my hair.
> 
> ...but CELESTE THOUGH?!!!!!
> She swiftly flat ironed the girl in the chair next to me...she's so quick, but proficient, her hair was so silky.... I was like, "...it's not a myth... she IS real..."
> ...



@PecanCandy

Is Celeste on the level of Reniece?


----------



## PecanCandy (Aug 30, 2016)

amwcah said:


> @PecanCandy
> 
> Is Celeste on the level of Reniece?


That's a good  question.  While her straightening techniques are probably the best in all of Houston, I'm unaware of her healthy hair care maintenance. I've not heard any testimonials  for her like Reniece's.


----------



## krikit96 (Aug 30, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> Ok, now I understand.  I go back in 3 weeks for my second treatment. I don't know what's in that treatment but my hair feels so moisturized and it's been 10  days since it was last applied it. I just can't believe it! Your hair grows fast and mine grows slowly but I am really anxious to see how much I can retain in 6 months!



Make sure you let me know how it turns out!


----------



## deborah11 (Aug 31, 2016)

krikit96 said:


> Make sure you let me know how it turns out!


I sure will!


----------



## Ese88 (Sep 6, 2016)

krikit96 said:


> Oh...nah,  I just got the weave taken down two weeks ago for the 1st time since the 6 months started ... then last week she gave me the treatment. I go back again in 2 weeks.
> But I'll keep you posted!
> Lol...this thread is ooooold, I just realized that.


I'm sorry to hear about your loss and the difficult  time you've had recently. That must have been really hard.
Your hair is beautiful! So you kept the weave in for 6 months straight? How often did you wash? Did you condition at all?


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 9, 2016)

Ese88 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss and the difficult  time you've had recently. That must have been really hard.
> Your hair is beautiful! So you kept the weave in for 6 months straight? How often did you wash? Did you condition at all?


Thank you!  Yes, the weave came out every 2 months to retighten...wash, condition, etc. 
I washed under the weave with an applicator tip bottle and as well... that was mostly every 3 weeks... I also oiled the scalp with an applicator tip bottle as well


----------



## zora (Sep 9, 2016)

krikit96 said:


> Thank you!  Yes, the weave came out every 2 months to retighten...wash, condition, etc.
> I washed under the weave with an applicator tip bottle and as well... that was mostly every 3 weeks... I also oiled the scalp with an applicator tip bottle as well


What type of hair did you use?


----------



## julzinha (Sep 9, 2016)

krikit96 said:


> Thank you!  Yes, the weave came out every 2 months to retighten...wash, condition, etc.
> I washed under the weave with an applicator tip bottle and as well... that was mostly every 3 weeks... I also oiled the scalp with an applicator tip bottle as well


I was wondering what you were moisturizing your hair with while in the weave?


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 13, 2016)

julzinha said:


> I was wondering what you were moisturizing your hair with while in the weave?


I used ailikay naturals lemon grass leave in... and NJOY growth oil


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 13, 2016)

zora said:


> What type of hair did you use?


I used ONYC and then switched to haute hair


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 13, 2016)

@krikit96 you and your hair are BEAUTIFUL!  Congrats on the hair growth and new marriage!  I'm so sorry to hear about your sister, job and your health!  Praying for you and your family.


----------



## zora (Sep 13, 2016)

krikit96 said:


> I used ONYC and then switched to haute hair


Any particular  reason any you switched?  I was about to buy ONYC.


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 13, 2016)

It made me itch,  I broke out.  It tangled... the curls wouldn't hold... Reniece said she heard they changed it. I'll never use it again.  Haute hair was the bomb. Com


----------



## deborah11 (Sep 28, 2016)

krikit96 said:


> It made me itch,  I broke out.  It tangled... the curls wouldn't hold... Reniece said she heard they changed it. I'll never use it again.  Haute hair was the bomb. Com


Where can haute hair be purchased?  Thank you?


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 28, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> Where can haute hair be purchased?  Thank you?


Hautehaironline.com


----------



## deborah11 (Sep 28, 2016)

krikit96 said:


> Hautehaironline.com


Thank you!


----------



## Subscribe (Oct 6, 2016)

krikit96 said:


> Hautehaironline.com



@krikit96 

What texture hair did you from HH?


----------



## Britt (Oct 7, 2016)

krikit96 said:


> Thanks ladies ! I was trying to post before pics.  I started the week of Jan 20th, 2016. I did end up getting used for their 6 month growth challenge, which was absolutely WONDERFUL!   I really was blessed to go in as a first time client and get chosen.  My challenge was over end of July... I got married and had a honeymoon and a death in the family and a blood clot in my leg that broke off and went to my lung...then I lost my job... its been a rough two months! THE STRESS!  I ended up keeping it in an extra 2 weeks with all the craziness. But both Reneice and Breon were very pleased with my progress.  These results were on Saturday... she emailed me lady night and asked if I'd like to come in and get my hair refreshed since it's sooo humid in our area... I jumped at the chance...so I'm going in at 9am in the morning.  It's free! I love them all!  I'm a customer for life!
> 
> Looking at the before and after pictures... FOR ONLY 6 MONTHS... I can't say anything but they are gifted and deserve all the money they ask for. I didn't even maintenance my hair like I was supposed to because of going to the hospital,  and overall being stressed from my sister in law dying 6 days before the wedding and losing the job the following day. Imagine if I was able to keep up!



Awwww!  God blesssssss you !!!!!  You have been through so much in such a short period of time.
Your progress is simply amazing! Reniece is one stylist whose picture always wow me! Every single client has a head of hair that looks thicker and healthier after going to her


----------



## movingforward13 (Oct 7, 2016)

I just started going 10/1. I am looking forward to see what happens in 6 months. My consult was back in July and Shannon pretty much went over everything I learned on LHCF (finger detangling, moisturizing, protective styles). She gave me an oil wash, treatment, blow - dry and talked to me about the state of my hair during the consult. 

The soonest Saturday she could get me in was 10/1 so unfortunately I was on my own for a bit but when I went back, she was pleased with how my hair felt and I didn't have a lot of shedding. We did the same routine, oil wash, treatment, blow- dry, then she trimmed all of my dead ends and made my hair even. I was concerned that she would take off too much but it ended up looking good. Then, she braided my hair down because I wear wigs. 
Once I figure out how to post pictures I will post them and post my updates. I hope I see great progress 6 months from now. My next appointment is at the end of November.


----------



## movingforward13 (Oct 7, 2016)

Sorry they are so big- these are coming directly from my facebook. These are my "befores". We took the photos then she trimmed so that my hair was even all around.
So we will see how it goes. I hope I have great progress with the regiment and treatments!


----------



## Subscribe (Oct 8, 2016)

bump


----------



## movingforward13 (Nov 13, 2016)

My next appointment is in about two weeks. I took my hair out of the cornrows last night. I then washed and blowed dried my hair. I was expecting it to be short because of how she cut it but my hair looked healthy and even. It even detangled easier. I also think it grew a lot (or just retained the length) so it now looks like it wasn't cut at all. I braided my hair back up and going to leave it like that until my appointment. 
I also ordered my shirt to measure my hair length so I can see the retention. Maybe I can shoot for APL by summer...


----------



## movingforward13 (Jan 28, 2017)

Had my next appointment today. Hair has made a big progress since the photos above. The trim is now even, everything is full, very little split ends. Can't wait to see it pressed out come end of May/beginning of June.
View media item 128977


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 29, 2017)

movingforward13 said:


> Had my next appointment today. Hair has made a big progress since the photos above. The trim is now even, everything is full, very little split ends. Can't wait to see it pressed out come end of May/beginning of June.
> View media item 128977@qchelle


It looks really good!


----------



## movingforward13 (Jan 29, 2017)

@qchelle - this is the post


shortdub78 said:


> It looks really good!


Thank you. I like the progress. 
My hair is back to being a little passed my collarbone when stretched in the back and a little passed my chin in the front, which is where I originally started. I didn't like having to trim (she cut as much as 2 inches off) and lose that length but I realized my hair wasn't healthy at all. Split ends every where and very uneven. So I trusted her since Reniece has such a good reputation and I am happy I did.


----------



## qchelle (Jan 29, 2017)

movingforward13 said:


> Had my next appointment today. Hair has made a big progress since the photos above. The trim is now even, everything is full, very little split ends. Can't wait to see it pressed out come end of May/beginning of June.
> View media item 128977



It looks so thick and full and good!


----------



## krikit96 (Feb 1, 2017)

I told y'all!  I love those girls... each and every one of them.  They are the best! My hair is still thriving... i was just there on Dec 13th and I am going back some time this month... I don't know what I'd do if not for them!


----------



## movingforward13 (Feb 1, 2017)

krikit96 said:


> I told y'all!  I love those girls... each and every one of them.  They are the best! My hair is still thriving... i was just there on Dec 13th and I am going back some time this month... I don't know what I'd do if not for them!


What is your hair goal? MBL, WL, TL?


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 1, 2017)

movingforward13 said:


> @qchelle - this is the post
> 
> Thank you. I like the progress.
> My hair is back to being a little passed my collarbone when stretched in the back and a little passed my chin in the front, which is where I originally started. I didn't like having to trim (she cut as much as 2 inches off) and lose that length but I realized my hair wasn't healthy at all. Split ends every where and very uneven. So I trusted her since Reniece has such a good reputation and I am happy I did.



Your hair looks great! I can definitely see your wonderful progress! Please stick with Reniece and Co., they truly care about healthy hair and will have you looking amazing. 

I go for my next appointment in 4 weeks!


----------



## movingforward13 (Feb 2, 2017)

MizAvalon said:


> Your hair looks great! I can definitely see your wonderful progress! Please stick with Reniece and Co., they truly care about healthy hair and will have you looking amazing.
> 
> I go for my next appointment in 4 weeks!


I definitely will. It is in my budget as a fixed expense. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wonderful progress @deborah11 Your hair looks healthy and full.


----------



## deborah11 (Feb 5, 2017)

View attachment 387987 View attachment 387989 View attachment 387991 View attachment 387993 View attachment 387977 View attachment 387979 View attachment 387981

I added 2 more pics (below)after today's appointment.  I am pleased with my progress thus far.
I will not post any more progress pictures for the next 6 months.  I am looking forward to my 1 yr. progress report!


Here is my 5 month progress report.  6th month appointment will be this week:

1st pic: haircut in Aug. 2016
2nd pic: Jan. 2017 (after Shannon's blow dry)
3rd pic: Jan. 2017  ( after taking braids out of hair).
4th pic: Jan. 2017 ( I couldn't resist-- I cheated and lightly flat ironed the portion below my ears to determine progress.  I needed a baseline to compare growth when I get whole head flat ironed on 1 year anniversary date!)

I don't wear a wig  but I utilize protective style in between monthly visits, so that I can leave my hair alone.  I see progress and feel blessed to be a client!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 5, 2017)

deborah11 said:


> View attachment 387977 View attachment 387979 View attachment 387981 Here is my 5 month progress report.  6th month appointment will be this week:
> 
> 1st pic: haircut in Aug. 2016
> 2nd pic: Jan. 2017 (after Shannon's blow dry)
> ...




You hair is so dense and gorgeous!!!


----------



## GoingBack (Feb 5, 2017)

What happened with Reneice's product line? I thought that it was coming out last year?


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 5, 2017)

@deborah11

The thickness of your hair


----------



## deborah11 (Feb 5, 2017)

GoingBack said:


> What happened with Reneice's product line? I thought that it was coming out last year?


Not sure, but it is definitely is not on the market for public sale. I have asked. It is not possible to purchase her products.


----------



## deborah11 (Feb 5, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> @deborah11
> 
> The thickness of your hair


My hair has truly been a hot mess the last 2 years and I attribute the turnaround to Reneice & company.  I tried everything and NOTHING worked.  My hair wouldn't even hold  A curl.  It was really embarrassing.  My hair is not as thick as it once was.  At this age,  not sure that I will be able to regain it all but trust me, I am truly grateful to God to have hair and that I am finally making some progress.


----------



## deborah11 (Feb 5, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> You hair is so dense and gorgeous!!!


Thanks. Your  hair is gorgeous and what a beauty you are!


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi ladies. I just moved to North VA and I am dying to get an appointment with Reniece (although it looks like a I have few more years of waiting to go!) I always wanted to try a kinky-curly sew in, but it appears that most, if not all of Reniece's clients get straight/blow out textured hair. Do any of you lovely ladies that go to Reniece know if this is on purpose? I guess what I'm trying to ask is does Reniece prefer straight hair weaves because it's better for length retention? Can she do her method with kinky curly hair or is it not recommended? TIA!


----------



## FoundMyCurls (Feb 7, 2017)

For those of you who have been able to go to Reniece's salon, may I ask if you have to wear a weave as part of the process to healthier hair and retention?  I ask because when I look at her site, all I see is information about weaves, but nothing about just hair care and styling without a weave.  Thank you.


----------



## deborah11 (Feb 7, 2017)

FoundMyCurls said:


> For those of you who have been able to go to Reniece's salon, may I ask if you have to wear a weave as part of the process to healthier hair and retention?  I ask because when I look at her site, all I see is information about weaves, but nothing about just hair care and styling without a weave.  Thank you.


I don't wear a weave.  I have also seen clients come in and just get there hair washed, blow dried and styled.  Her salon is about healthy hair practices.  You are not required to wear a weave as part of the process.  I believe that if hair growth is what you are looking for, then they will suggest protective hair styles (briaids, hair pulled up or back, wigs, weaves) but the choice is up to you.  I believe you will retain growth but maybe not as much as those that wear wigs.  I am seeing growth without wearing a wig but I would probably have more retention if it I wigged it.  I have never been pressured by her staff to get a weave, it's left totally up to me!


----------



## FoundMyCurls (Feb 7, 2017)

deborah11 said:


> I don't wear a weave.  I have also seen clients come in and just get there hair washed, blow dried and styled.  Her salon is about healthy hair practices.  You are not required to wear a weave as part of the process.  I believe that if hair growth is what you are looking for, then they will suggest protective hair styles (briaids, hair pulled up or back, wigs, weaves) but the choice is up to you.  I believe you will retain growth but maybe not as much as those that wear wigs.  I am seeing growth without wearing a wig but I would probably have more retention if it I wigged it.  I have never been pressured by her staff to get a weave, it's left totally up to me!



Thank you so much!


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 8, 2017)

FoundMyCurls said:


> For those of you who have been able to go to Reniece's salon, may I ask if you have to wear a weave as part of the process to healthier hair and retention?  I ask because when I look at her site, all I see is information about weaves, but nothing about just hair care and styling without a weave.  Thank you.



Not at all. I mostly stick with weaves but I have also gotten my natural hair washed and styled there quite a few times.


----------



## FoundMyCurls (Feb 8, 2017)

MizAvalon said:


> Not at all. I mostly stick with weaves but I have also gotten my natural hair washed and styled there quite a few times.



Thank you.  I doubt I'll ever get there, but I was curious.


----------



## movingforward13 (Feb 9, 2017)

Pygmy_puff said:


> Hi ladies. I just moved to North VA and I am dying to get an appointment with Reniece (although it looks like a I have few more years of waiting to go!) I always wanted to try a kinky-curly sew in, but it appears that most, if not all of Reniece's clients get straight/blow out textured hair. Do any of you lovely ladies that go to Reniece know if this is on purpose? I guess what I'm trying to ask is does Reniece prefer straight hair weaves because it's better for length retention? Can she do her method with kinky curly hair or is it not recommended? TIA!


I don't get a weave so I don't know. I got there to get my hair oil washed, treated and then braided. I wear wigs as a protective style.


----------



## movingforward13 (Feb 9, 2017)

@deborah11 - for reason- your attachments are showing an error for me but just going based off your profile picture- your hair is going to be awesome on the anniversary


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 3, 2017)

krikit96 said:


> Thank you!  Yes, the weave came out every 2 months to retighten...wash, condition, etc.
> I washed under the weave with an applicator tip bottle and as well... that was mostly every 3 weeks... I also oiled the scalp with an applicator tip bottle as well


@krikit96 so u had the same cornrow base for 6 months???


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 3, 2017)

I just got my 1st appt finally on March 26th. I had been trying for 2+ years...I'm hoping for the best


----------



## MizAvalon (Apr 3, 2017)

scarcity21 said:


> I just got my 1st appt finally on March 26th. I had been trying for 2+ years...I'm hoping for the best



YAY!! So glad that you finally got in! I hope you enjoy your experience.


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 3, 2017)

MizAvalon said:


> YAY!! So glad that you finally got in! I hope you enjoy your experience.


I hope so too. I saw Breon and she shampooed, gave me a treatment and trimmed off about 2in...I have in 9 cornrows that she wants me to keep in for 6 weeks. I have to wash every 2 weeks in just glad I finally got in


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 3, 2017)

I just mentioned Reniece in the Michelle  Obama thread! Law of attracting my way into that chair! 
No, I really need an appointment with her


----------



## Tefnut (Apr 4, 2017)

Did she straighten your hair before she trimmed? What type of treatment did she give you? Also, are you getting a weave? Is that why you have to keep the cornrows in for six weeks, to strengthen your hair? Yes, I have many questions! 



scarcity21 said:


> I hope so too. I saw Breon and she shampooed, gave me a treatment and trimmed off about 2in...I have in 9 cornrows that she wants me to keep in for 6 weeks. I have to wash every 2 weeks in just glad I finally got in


----------



## Fleurdemai (Apr 4, 2017)

JerriBlank said:


> I just mentioned Reniece in the Michelle  Obama thread! Law of attracting my way into that chair!
> No, I really need an appointment with her


What products will you use to wash and condition your hair? How often will you hydrate your hair? with what moisturizer?


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 4, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> Did she straighten your hair before she trimmed? What type of treatment did she give you? Also, are you getting a weave? Is that why you have to keep the cornrows in for six weeks, to strengthen your hair? Yes, I have many questions!


It's ok. Lol. Yes she did...I'm not sure what type of treatment it was and she was asking me so many questions that I forgot to ask...Will def ask when I go back...Oh and I sat under the dryer while the treatment was in for about 15 mins.
I will not be getting a weave now but may invite future...She did say I could crotxhet, weave or wig it


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 4, 2017)

Fleurdemai said:


> What products will you use to wash and condition your hair? How often will you hydrate your hair? with what moisturizer?


She told me to dilute my shampoo and conditioner in an applicator bottle before use...I'll probably use aveda to wash and condition and I've been moisturizing once a day with lustrasilk spray or gel and sealing with castor oil. I'm also more diligent with the new surge spray ( I fell off )


----------



## lindseyerinc (Apr 7, 2017)

Does Reniece use netting underneath weave?


----------



## Tefnut (Apr 9, 2017)

OK, thanks for sharing.

Yes, girl, ask what she put in your hair and definitely let us know how it benefitted from the treatment. Also, did you just blow you out did she completely straighten your hair with a flat iron? 



scarcity21 said:


> It's ok. Lol. Yes she did...I'm not sure what type of treatment it was and she was asking me so many questions that I forgot to ask...Will def ask when I go back...Oh and I sat under the dryer while the treatment was in for about 15 mins.
> I will not be getting a weave now but may invite future...She did say I could crotxhet, weave or wig it


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 9, 2017)

lindseyerinc said:


> Does Reniece use netting underneath weave?



No, she doesn't.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Apr 9, 2017)

lilikoi said:


> No, she doesn't.


Thank you. I'm trying to recreate her results. My stylist sewed in netting, but I don't really like it because it makes getting to my scalp difficult.


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Apr 9, 2017)

lindseyerinc said:


> Thank you. I'm trying to recreate her results. My stylist sewed in netting, but I don't really like it because it makes getting to my scalp difficult.


I could see the netting making it difficult to get to your scalp. That's probably why Reniece doesn't use it since she's all about healthy hair care. 
I've never been to her but it looks like she does a good job based off her YouTube channel.


----------



## deborah11 (Apr 14, 2017)

deborah11 said:


> I don't wear a weave.  I have also seen clients come in and just get there hair washed, blow dried and styled.  Her salon is about healthy hair practices.  You are not required to wear a weave as part of the process.  I believe that if hair growth is what you are looking for, then they will suggest protective hair styles (briaids, hair pulled up or back, wigs, weaves) but the choice is up to you.  I believe you will retain growth but maybe not as much as those that wear wigs.  I am seeing growth without wearing a wig but I would probably have more retention if it I wigged it.  I have never been pressured by her staff to get a weave, it's left totally up to me!


Here is my update on my hair progress.  The first picture was taken when my hair was cut by Shannon
on August 16, 2016;  The second pic was taken 1.5 weeks ago (last hair appointment) after blow out, hair trim, and 8 months of tender loving care by Shannon at Reniece & Company;  The 3rd pic was taken at the March  2017 hair appointment.  I go 1x per month for hair treatments and blow out.  Wear my hair in protective styles in between appointments (phony pony, loose up and back hair do's).   Feel very blessed to have Shannon as my stylist.  Reniece & co., is all about hair health!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 14, 2017)

@deborah11 Looks beautiful! I signed up to receive info  for when or if they have appointment openings.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 14, 2017)

deborah11 said:


> View attachment 394833 View attachment 394835
> Here is my update on my hair progress.  The first picture was taken when my hair was cut on August 16, 2016.  The second pic was taken 1.5 weeks ago (last hair appointment), after 8 months of tender loving care by Shannon at Reniece & Company.  Feel very blessed to have Shannon as my stylist.  Reniece & co., is all about hair health!


Great results! Beautiful hair!
dirsregard question.. I saw full update.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 14, 2017)

deborah11 said:


> View attachment 394833 View attachment 394835 View attachment 394833 View attachment 394835
> Here is my update on my hair progress.  The first picture was taken when my hair was cut on August 16, 2016.  The second pic was taken 1.5 weeks ago (last hair appointment), after 8 months of tender loving care by Shannon at Reniece & Company.  Feel very blessed to have Shannon as my stylist.  Reniece & co., is all about hair health!


Beautiful! !!!!
They have magic hands.
I WILL have an appointment next year (speaking it into existence,  Law of Attraction).


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 14, 2017)

@deborah11 what kind of treatments do you get each month?


----------



## deborah11 (Apr 14, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> @deborah11 what kind of treatments do you get each month?


I have no idea what products they use.  They are Reniece's own proprietary products that are not for sale in the market place.  Sorry that I can't be helpful here, but all I know is that her products work!!


----------



## deborah11 (Apr 14, 2017)

yaya24 said:


> Beautiful! !!!!
> They have magic hands.
> I WILL have an appointment next year (speaking it into existence,  Law of Attraction).


I tried to get an appointment for 4 years and the last time she opened for bookings, I literally prayed for God to intervene and make it happen bc I needed a hair miracle!  All praises to God!


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 14, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> OK, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Yes, girl, ask what she put in your hair and definitely let us know how it benefitted from the treatment. Also, did you just blow you out did she completely straighten your hair with a flat iron?


@Tefnut i will. My next appointment is in may...She just blow-dried my hair


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 14, 2017)

I wish I could go to her monthly, but I am down to twice a year since I live outside of the US. Bleh. If I ever move to the US I will def see her at least every 3 months.


----------



## movingforward13 (Jun 1, 2017)

My next appointment is coming up. My hair is retaining. The back is almost APL and the front is passed CL. Six more months until the end of the year - trying to get the back passed APL and the front to CBL.

I want to flat iron my hair but Shannon is probably going to say no. Which is probably better any way since it is getting hot. And it would just frizz back up. 

My hair pattern is all over the place. My edges have 3c/4a curls and my middle is 4z- no curl pattern at all- just a tangled bush when loose. Between my edges and my middle, I have tiny spirals curls- (4c?) that are a 1/3 the size of my edges. So I have big curl edges, followed by tiny spirals until you get to the bushy center- weird and frustrating. 

But my hair is loving this Argan oil I am using so I am considering ditching all my other products and just using the water and sealing in moisture with the Argan oil. I still have 2 boxes of products (over $400 worth) from last year that I haven't used and probably won't be using. Can't wait to see my hair during my appointment.


----------



## movingforward13 (Jun 5, 2017)

Appointment went well. Shannon confirmed with me my hair pattern. She was actually amazed how loose my edge curls were compared to the rest of my hair. I bought some of their oil wash so I can use it the next time I take my hair down. I will press my hair out on my anniversary and see the difference. She said once I get it to a state (length) that I feel comfortable, she is going to have me start wearing other natural hair styles so I can wear my hair out. Can't wait!!!

Oh I forgot- I got some of the Njoy Pomade. EXPENSIVE stuff however I am using it 3 times a week along with my Wild Grow. On the days I don't use those two, I use the Argan Oil. I have to moisturize/oil my hair daily because it dries out very fast. Shannon also dusted my ends but barely looked like anything was cut off so my length is definitely retaining.


----------



## movingforward13 (Jul 7, 2017)

Baby- I took my hair down and did a deep condition this week. My hair is just so healthy and THICK. When I blew it out, I was like WOW- my length is retaining. I did a wash and go this week- I definitely can do it if I stretch my hair first. My hair shrinks about 75- 80% when water hits it. Still thinking about styles once I finally take this wig off but I can not wait to take the wig off.
My hair has definitely has gotten healthier since going to Reniece and Co. If you are trying to get on, do your due diligence to get an appointment.


----------



## movingforward13 (Aug 2, 2017)

Next appointment coming up- I may take pics to compare but Shannon said the next appointment (my anniversary) is when we are pressing and length check.


----------



## movingforward13 (Aug 5, 2017)

Appointment went well---- she did not press out, but we are doing to do it next time and I will have before and after pics to show the year growth. So next time I post, I will have pics!


----------



## qchelle (Aug 8, 2017)

I signed up for the cancellation list a few days ago and got an email about an hour ago saying there's a cancellation tomorrow and to reply if I'm free! I just put mini twists in my hair, so I searched her website to see if I could get a consultation with them in. And it looks like i can! So I emailed back YES 15mins after I received the email. I hope I didn't take too long! I hope they email me back!!


----------



## qchelle (Aug 8, 2017)

I have a consultation with Shannon tomorrow AHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## larry3344 (Aug 8, 2017)

@qchelle I am so jealous.














I hope you trip and miss your appt


----------



## qchelle (Aug 8, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> @qchelle I am so jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 what is wrong with you?!  I refuse to miss this appt! I better not, I only live like 10mins away lol


----------



## qchelle (Aug 9, 2017)

Shannon is so sweet, awesome, and nice!!! We hugged when I left! I had a 30min consult where she went over everything and explained what they do. She felt my hair (mini twists) and concluded that I was at a good starting point. 

Yall. I can get my mini twists done by her. I almost cried when she said she do mini twists. I've never had anyone do them for me.  I am beyond excited.

I get started with my first appt next month, where she'll do the treatment and she's gonna do mini twists  and give me a regimen to follow 

I haven't been to a hairdresser since 11th grade, over 10yrs ago. This is so amazing. I'm actually going to get my hair done  by someone who actually _cares_ about the hair


----------



## krikit96 (Aug 9, 2017)

Awwwwww, I'm so happy to see so many people loving Reniece & Co and getting results and retaining!  I'm taking my daughter (9) to get her hair done in the salon for the 1st time... for back to school. My hair is still retaining, I have a few split ends... nothing that Breon can't help me fix. I love how everybody is flourishing! Keep it up ladies!


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 9, 2017)

qchelle said:


> Shannon is so sweet, awesome, and nice!!! We hugged when I left! I had a 30min consult where she went over everything and explained what they do. She felt my hair (mini twists) and concluded that I was at a good starting point.
> 
> Yall. I can get my mini twists done by her. I almost cried when she said she do mini twists. I've never had anyone do them for me.  I am beyond excited.
> 
> ...



Shannon also did my consult and my first few appointments. I've since switched over to Shamira(her twin sister) but they are both AMAZING and will truly love your hair and have it looking its best!


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm glad this thread was bumped. Reminds me that I need to make a new appointment, I don't think I've been there in about 4 or 5 months!


----------



## qchelle (Aug 9, 2017)

MizAvalon said:


> Shannon also did my consult and my first few appointments. I've since switched over to Shamira(her twin sister) but they are both AMAZING and will truly love your hair and have it looking its best!



Are they identical??

I'm also excited to consistently retain some length. I've been natural for 9yrs and have never been past apl


----------



## larry3344 (Aug 9, 2017)

When are they opening their books again


----------



## movingforward13 (Aug 9, 2017)

qchelle said:


> I have a consultation with Shannon tomorrow AHHHHHH!!!!!!


Yay- tell her you know me.
Oh I see you already went. I am so happy for you.


----------



## movingforward13 (Aug 9, 2017)

qchelle said:


> Are they identical??


They are identical. It freaked me out one day when I realized.


----------



## movingforward13 (Aug 9, 2017)

qchelle said:


> what is wrong with you?!  I refuse to miss this appt! I better not, I only live like 10mins away lol


If you live that close we need to do a meet and greet.


----------



## movingforward13 (Aug 9, 2017)

@qchelle -
Make sure to get starter pictures next month so you can see how your hair started and where it ends up after a year. Again, I am so excited for you that you got in AND we have the same hair dresser. You will love Shannon.


----------



## qchelle (Aug 9, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> When are they opening their books again



Try their cancellation list! That's how I got in today. Only took about a week.


----------



## qchelle (Aug 9, 2017)

movingforward13 said:


> If you live that close we need to do a meet and greet.



Yes, I think you live in silver spring, right? Me too lol



movingforward13 said:


> @qchelle -
> Make sure to get starter pictures next month so you can see how your hair started and where it ends up after a year. Again, I am so excited for you that you got in AND we have the same hair dresser. You will love Shannon.



Yayyyyyyy!! Thanks! I'll def take starter pics!


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 9, 2017)

qchelle said:


> Are they identical??
> 
> I'm also excited to consistently retain some length. I've been natural for 9yrs and have never been past apl



Yes, identical. I would never be able to tell them apart if they didn't have different rooms at the salon, lol.


----------



## movingforward13 (Aug 10, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> When are they opening their books again


Sign up for their emails and they send you an email which tells you when. It varies. http://reniece.com/appointments.html


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 12, 2017)

I just moved from MD, Breon was my stylist. I would fly back to get my hair done there a few times a year though


----------



## movingforward13 (Oct 1, 2017)

Yesterday was my length check - we straightened my hair and gave it a trim so I lost about an inch of length but this is the healthiest my hair has even been.

Here is where we started ONE year ago -














And now we here:









My goal for next December is APL (line 2) so this is my "starting point". I got 15 months to get there.


----------



## Alta Angel (Oct 1, 2017)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! @movingforward13


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2017)

movingforward13 said:


> Yesterday was my length check - we straightened my hair and gave it a trim so I lost about an inch of length but this is the healthiest my hair has even been.
> 
> Here is where we started ONE year ago -
> 
> ...


You may get there way before Dec! Lovely progress!


----------



## scarcity21 (Oct 1, 2017)

@movingforward13 Love it!!! Great progress...Are u 4b? What was your regimen? Weaves?


----------



## scarcity21 (Oct 1, 2017)

movingforward13 said:


> My next appointment is coming up. My hair is retaining. The back is almost APL and the front is passed CL. Six more months until the end of the year - trying to get the back passed APL and the front to CBL.
> 
> I want to flat iron my hair but Shannon is probably going to say no. Which is probably better any way since it is getting hot. And it would just frizz back up.
> 
> ...


Nevermind...got it...great progress...cant wait to get there.


----------



## LiLi (Oct 1, 2017)

movingforward13 said:


> Yesterday was my length check - we straightened my hair and gave it a trim so I lost about an inch of length but this is the healthiest my hair has even been.
> 
> Here is where we started ONE year ago -
> 
> ...



Beautiful!  You and your hair!!  I wish I wasn't severely tenderheaded. I would love to get my hair trimmed and straightened by them. Oh well, I will live through everyone else.


----------



## movingforward13 (Oct 1, 2017)

scarcity21 said:


> @movingforward13 Love it!!! Great progress...Are u 4b? What was your regimen? Weaves?


I am very sure my hair is mostly 4c except my edges, especially in the back. Very loose curl pattern back there like a 3c/4a- stark contrast to the rest of my hair.
My hair is curly in that photo about but that was after it was twisted then washed. I took this photo right after taking out the twists so it isn’t showing my true texture. I like that photo because it just shows how healthy my hair has gotten and the shape it grew into. I love that photo and would wear my hair like that daily.

I know you found the info already but I really have to add (or emphasize) - I use Njoy products on my hair just about everyday. I don’t know much about her but Reniece and Co recommended their oil and pomade and I ended up liking it. So they are in my regiment daily, besides warm water and leave in conditioner.
I keep it very simple- not going crazy with buying products because I already wasted so much money.
I also wear cornrows/wigs. I am confident to wear my hair out now due to the progress but because my overall goal has been achieving a healthy length, for the next 12 months, I will be back in wigs. Once I get to line 2-3, I will wear my hair as is and just bun. My overall goal is a healthy waist length- I guess I will achieve that in 5 years (if ever).


Alta Angel said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! @movingforward13


Thank you!!!


shortdub78 said:


> You may get there way before Dec! Lovely progress!


I hope so but gonna try to be patient lol


LiLi said:


> Beautiful!  You and your hair!!  I wish I wasn't severely tenderheaded. I would love to get my hair trimmed and straightened by them. Oh well, I will live through everyone else.


They are really gentle. Their botanical oil wash slides through your hair and they take care of your hair. They are not rough at all. I would just schedule a session to see.

Thank you everyone


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (May 22, 2018)

Any updates? @qchelle @movingforward13 @MizAvalon 

I like to hear about you all's appointments and progress.


----------



## MizAvalon (May 22, 2018)

BSL_Journey said:


> Any updates? @qchelle @movingforward13 @MizAvalon
> 
> I like to hear about you all's appointments and progress.



I'm still going to Reneice's salon. I just had an appointment with Shamira a few weeks ago and things were as awesome as always. My hair looks great, super healthy.

Next month will be 5 years since I started going there. Love them so much!


----------



## qchelle (May 22, 2018)

BSL_Journey said:


> Any updates? @qchelle @movingforward13 @MizAvalon
> 
> I like to hear about you all's appointments and progress.



I've been protective styling with sew-ins since February? I think. The second time I went (ima have to look at my posts here to see when that was), I got a major trim... first time in 10yrs and much needed.  My next app is in 2 weeks where I get my current weave taken down. I may opt for mini twists this time instead of weave. But at my last app, my hair looked and felt great. She said (my stylist is shannon) my hair grows slightly faster than average and seemed surprised at the amount of new growth I had. So she recommends that I only leave my weaves in for 6wks.

But yea, I'm still loving the service!


----------



## qchelle (May 22, 2018)

qchelle said:


> Shannon is so sweet, awesome, and nice!!! We hugged when I left! I had a 30min consult where she went over everything and explained what they do. She felt my hair (mini twists) and concluded that I was at a good starting point.
> 
> Yall. I can get my mini twists done by her. I almost cried when she said she do mini twists. I've never had anyone do them for me.  I am beyond excited.
> 
> ...



Omg I've been going since last year!?  my sense of time is so warped! I thought I started this year!  ok, I know what it is: I started getting sew ins this year (I think lol).


----------



## movingforward13 (May 22, 2018)

BSL_Journey said:


> Any updates? @qchelle @movingforward13 @MizAvalon
> 
> I like to hear about you all's appointments and progress.


Still going. I don’t update any more because I am trying to be “surprised” with my hair. Next reveal is in September. I am in a weave now.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Aug 13, 2018)

Guys!! I just got a call from Breon for a consultation! About to book a flight out and get this hair together.


----------



## movingforward13 (Aug 14, 2018)

movingforward13 said:


> Still going. I don’t update any more because I am trying to be “surprised” with my hair. Next reveal is in September. I am in a weave now.


Welp September may not be the next reveal. 
I am getting a lot of positive responses from the opposite sex being in this weave so not sure when I will wear my own hair. May just keep it braided up so it can continue to retain length.


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Aug 14, 2018)

movingforward13 said:


> Welp September may not be the next reveal.
> I am getting a lot of positive responses from the opposite sex being in this weave so not sure when I will wear my own hair. May just keep it braided up so it can continue to retain length.



Hey girl, please expantiate.


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Aug 14, 2018)

lindseyerinc said:


> Guys!! I just got a call from Breon for a consultation! About to book a flight out and get this hair together.


Pics please and lots of them! I love hearing from Reniece and Co. clients.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Aug 14, 2018)

BSL_Journey said:


> Pics please and lots of them! I love hearing from Reniece and Co. clients.


Of course!!


----------



## movingforward13 (Aug 17, 2018)

BSL_Journey said:


> Hey girl, please expantiate.


They think my weave is my real hair and I guess they find me more attractive. Men have been hitting on me more since I been in a weave compared to my real hair. Not sure how to take that


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Aug 20, 2018)

movingforward13 said:


> They think my weave is my real hair and I guess they find me more attractive. Men have been hitting on me more since I been in a weave compared to my real hair. Not sure how to take that



What length, color, and texture are you rocking? 
What length are you at now? I feel like your hair after a length check right now would be weave length?


----------



## movingforward13 (Aug 21, 2018)

BSL_Journey said:


> What length, color, and texture are you rocking?
> What length are you at now? I feel like your hair after a length check right now would be weave length?


Same color as my real hair, relaxed weave. The weave is BSL and thick. My real hair is APL and not as thick as the weave.


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Aug 23, 2018)

movingforward13 said:


> Same color as my real hair, relaxed weave. The weave is BSL and thick. My real hair is APL and not as thick as the weave.


Aah. Thank you do you remember the company and do you have leaveout?


----------



## movingforward13 (Aug 25, 2018)

BSL_Journey said:


> Aah. Thank you do you remember the company and do you have leaveout?


I don’t- Shannon told me where to buy the weave. She provided the closure.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Aug 26, 2018)

.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Aug 30, 2018)

After a whirlwind 28 hours I’m back home and ready to spill about my amazing appointment w/ Breon. 

I get to the salon and it’s very clean and inviting. I was about 10 minutes early but Breon was already finished with her last client and ready to start my assessment. 

She got right into it and started feeling my hair. I got minorly embarrassed, having a hair legend digging in your hair you get immediate flashbacks of nights without moisturizing. She said my hair wasn’t in too bad shape, but I had a bad case of ssk’s and splits. 

In the shampoo bowl we talk texture, I’m 4a with some 3 around my perimeter. She washed with design essentials my smelled really great and my hair had SA-LIP! She put the treatment in my hair and sat me under a dryer. Unfortunately they were sold out of the treatment. 

She lightly blow dried and gave me a much needed trim (about an inch) and put my hair in two French braids. we discussed my weave options and decided on a full head with closure.

I also met Shannon and Shamira, everyone had the best personalities, one of those places that you automatically feel at home and at ease


----------



## larry3344 (Aug 30, 2018)

I wish reniece odder single braids option as a protective styling. I am not big fan of weaves.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Oct 5, 2018)

I just got back from getting a full head weave from Breon! I love it!! I was worried it wouldn’t look natural if I didn’t have leave out but she made it look like it was coming out of my head. She never braided my hair too tight, I barely even felt when she was braiding. I’ve never had beautiful work done so fast. Wash/condition/braid/sew-in/styling all in under 3 hours. Sorcery! 

All of the girls are so sweet, they tried to help me find the cheapest way to get back to my hotel since I was stayed in Baltimore instead of Rockville. DCA all the way next time!


----------



## movingforward13 (Oct 5, 2018)

lindseyerinc said:


> I just got back from getting a full head weave from Breon! I love it!!


You look amazing. People thought my weave was my real hair as well. The closure looks good. I had to move mine so it may not look as really now but none the less. They are amazing


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 5, 2018)

Well aren’t you cute @lindseyerinc


----------



## lindseyerinc (Oct 5, 2018)

movingforward13 said:


> You look amazing. People thought my weave was my real hair as well. The closure looks good. I had to move mine so it may not look as really now but none the less. They are amazing





SuchaLady said:


> Well aren’t you cute @lindseyerinc


You guys are too kind! Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 7, 2018)

lindseyerinc said:


> *You guys are too kind*! Thank you!



No they are not. They tell the truth and me, too.
And pretty lady, let me add you have beautiful skin, gorgeous brows and great teeth. 

Congratulations on your wonderful experience and results!


----------



## ilong (Oct 7, 2018)

@lindseyerinc - thank you for sharing your experience and pictures.   You look fantastic!    The color, length and hair density is perfect!     We'll be looking for updates of your hair journey!


----------



## LiLi (Oct 7, 2018)

Soooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Oct 9, 2018)

lindseyerinc said:


> I just got back from getting a full head weave from Breon! I love it!! I was worried it wouldn’t look natural if I didn’t have leave out but she made it look like it was coming out of my head. She never braided my hair too tight, I barely even felt when she was braiding. I’ve never had beautiful work done so fast. Wash/condition/braid/sew-in/styling all in under 3 hours. Sorcery!
> 
> All of the girls are so sweet, they tried to help me find the cheapest way to get back to my hotel since I was stayed in Baltimore instead of Rockville. DCA all the way next time!
> 
> View attachment 436443



Beautiful hair lady! Can't wait until you reach your goals! What regimen are you following?

BTW: I-we- are all waiting on your update as well @movingforward13 

I know you all on your way to Mochahontasville.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Oct 10, 2018)

BSL_Journey said:


> Beautiful hair lady! Can't wait until you reach your goals! What regimen are you following?
> 
> BTW: I-we- are all waiting on your update as well @movingforward13
> 
> I know you all on your way to Mochahontasville.


I’m washing every other week and moisturizing/oiling 2x a week. 

I’m also taking HSN, liquid biotin, MSM, and collagen. I’m also spinning 3-4x a week. I’m trying to have a full transformation, mind/body/spirit.


----------



## movingforward13 (Oct 10, 2018)

BSL_Journey said:


> BTW: I-we- are all waiting on your update as well @movingforward13
> 
> I know you all on your way to Mochahontasville.


Unfortunately Shannon said it would be another year or so before I reach BSL/WL. So I am not flat ironing my hair any time soon.
But my hair is healthy and retaining so I can’t complain. I can make a big donut bun now.

This pic was from about July.


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Oct 12, 2018)

movingforward13 said:


> Unfortunately Shannon said it would be another year or so before I reach BSL/WL. So I am not flat ironing my hair any time soon.
> But my hair is healthy and retaining so I can’t complain. I can make a big donut bun now.
> 
> This pic was from about July.


Hair is so healthy and lush plus I love the color as it is natural, has me wondering what your color was like when relaxed provided you ever were.


----------



## movingforward13 (Oct 13, 2018)

BSL_Journey said:


> Hair is so healthy and lush plus I love the color as it is natural, has me wondering what your color was like when relaxed provided you ever were.


That is a good question. I think my hair was dark brown/black when I relaxed.
Now that all the chemicals are stripped away, I see it is a brownish color.
I had to get more of a brown color weave to match my hair and it made me nervous at first because I was use to seeing myself with black hair. But Shannon knows what she is doing 1000%.


----------



## movingforward13 (Jan 19, 2019)

My update- just left Shannon and my hair is pressed. Let me add photos since I can’t figure out how to upload them directly


----------



## movingforward13 (Jan 19, 2019)

Ok I got one in there- not sure why my other two aren’t uploading. So that was taken today.
Here is from my last press (September or October 2017) for comparison


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 19, 2019)

movingforward13 said:


> Ok I got one in there- not sure why my other two aren’t uploading. So that was taken today.
> Here is from my last press (September or October 2017) for comparison


Beautiful progress


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Feb 4, 2019)

movingforward13 said:


> My update- just left Shannon and my hair is pressed. Let me add photos since I can’t figure out how to upload them directly


Hello Ms. Luscious, may I ask how much they charge or you pay for a press?


----------



## movingforward13 (Feb 5, 2019)

BSL_Journey said:


> Hello Ms. Luscious, may I ask how much they charge or you pay for a press?


LOL- honestly I don’t remember. They are worth it so whatever she say I pay. Maybe it was $160 total- including tip?
This is also with the protein treatment.


----------



## movingforward13 (Apr 20, 2019)

Decided to flat iron my hair for Easter/vacation. My hair is growing so fast now. Almost BSL but had to trim. I will be back in a weave in June to encourage this growth. I will come back later with a pic. Can’t get it to upload


----------



## lindseyerinc (Apr 21, 2019)

I have a hair update! I had my 6 month sewin done. The growth I had is tremendous. To be honest, I haven’t been taking care of my hair as well as I should due to crazy life situations. Here is my comparison pic from Oct 2018 to April 2019


----------



## nyeredzi (Apr 21, 2019)

movingforward13 said:


> Ok I got one in there- not sure why my other two aren’t uploading. So that was taken today.
> Here is from my last press (September or October 2017) for comparison


Your hair looks very nice. So she cut it straight across last Fall and by mid Spring it had a V shape. Did you have it purposely cut to that shape? One minute I think I want to cut mine straight across because I like that hem line, but I feel like no matter what the V shape will come back anyway


----------



## movingforward13 (Apr 22, 2019)

nyeredzi said:


> Your hair looks very nice. So she cut it straight across last Fall and by mid Spring it had a V shape. Did you have it purposely cut to that shape? One minute I think I want to cut mine straight across because I like that hem line, but I feel like no matter what the V shape will come back anyway


Thanks- she cut it like that but it wasn’t mandatory/purposely done that way.

I just had another straight across cut so I guess we will see if the v- shape comes back.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Sep 22, 2019)

Another update! 10 months of progress. I’m still working on my moisture levels under the weave but I’ve retained everything I’ve grown with no damage to my edges or scalp. My hair is much thicket and I can’t wait to do a silk press.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 22, 2019)

lindseyerinc said:


> Another update! 10 months of progress. I’m still working on my moisture levels under the weave but I’ve retained everything I’ve grown with no damage to my edges or scalp. My hair is much thicket and I can’t wait to do a silk press.
> 
> View attachment 451633
> 
> ...



Wow, that looks like about 3 to 4 inches of growth! Congratulations on your wonderful progress! Your hair looks so full, thick and pretty.


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Sep 22, 2019)

lindseyerinc said:


> Another update! 10 months of progress. I’m still working on my moisture levels under the weave but I’ve retained everything I’ve grown with no damage to my edges or scalp. My hair is much thicket and I can’t wait to do a silk press.
> 
> View attachment 451633
> 
> ...



Thank you for the update, it's gorgeous! What does Breon do to your hair.
P.S. I'm excited to see your silk press.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 22, 2019)

I had no idea Reniece was relatively close by  (I’m near White Marsh), for some reason I thought she was in the Mid-West or way down south. 
The results in this thread are gorgeous.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Sep 22, 2019)

BSL_Journey said:


> Thank you for the update, it's gorgeous! What does Breon do to your hair.
> P.S. I'm excited to see your silk press.


I get sew-ins every 2 months. I truly think its the technique that they use, not braiding too tight, no net, and caring for the hair.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Sep 22, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Wow, that looks like about 3 to 4 inches of growth! Congratulations on your wonderful progress! Your hair looks so full, thick and pretty.


Thank you!!


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Oct 20, 2019)

lindseyerinc said:


> Thank you!!


Hi it's me again with another question. Do  you reuse the same hair? If so, what hair do you reuse?


----------



## lindseyerinc (Oct 21, 2019)

BSL_Journey said:


> Hi it's me again with another question. Do  you reuse the same hair? If so, what hair do you reuse?


I bought haute hair DC relaxed bundles. I reused them about 3-4x. The only thing I couldn’t reuse was the closure because it shed too much, the second one didn’t shed barely at all so i think the first was faulty. The hair quality is great but the customer service leaves something to be desired.


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Oct 21, 2019)

lindseyerinc said:


> I bought haute hair DC relaxed bundles. I reused them about 3-4x. The only thing I couldn’t reuse was the closure because it shed too much, the second one didn’t shed barely at all so i think the first was faulty. The hair quality is great but the customer service leaves something to be desired.


Oh wow! What exactly was wrong with the customer service?


----------



## lindseyerinc (Oct 22, 2019)

BSL_Journey said:


> Oh wow! What exactly was wrong with the customer service?


They told me a box would be sent out same day and it wasn’t sent for 3 more days. Also sometimes they don’t send a packing slip so you have no idea if what’s in the box is what you ordered. This last time they sent me 16in bundles when I ordered 14, that didn’t bother me too much though.


----------



## movingforward13 (Nov 24, 2019)

Blow out with Shannon- didn’t get it flat ironed but I think if I did it would be between lines 3 & 4 - getting closer to my goal.
Oh and Shannon’s fees (probably all their fees) are going up next year.

can’t get to upload  will try later.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 25, 2019)

lindseyerinc said:


> Thank you!!



Did Breon move to another location?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 25, 2019)

movingforward13 said:


> Blow out with Shannon- didn’t get it flat ironed but I think if I did it would be between lines 3 & 4 - getting closer to my goal.
> Oh and Shannon’s fees (probably all their fees) are going up next year.
> 
> can’t get to upload  will try later.



How much are they charging now @movingforward13


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 25, 2019)

loving these results!


----------



## movingforward13 (Nov 25, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> How much are they charging now @movingforward13


You will have to ask- she just said prices were going up- my weave will be $55 more now. I am fine with that because I literally only see her 6 times a year but 2020 will probably be my last year wearing a weave since my hair is almost at the length I would feel completely comfortable with to wear out.


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Nov 25, 2019)

movingforward13 said:


> Blow out with Shannon- didn’t get it flat ironed but I think if I did it would be between lines 3 & 4 - getting closer to my goal.
> Oh and Shannon’s fees (probably all their fees) are going up next year.
> 
> can’t get to upload  will try later.


How much do you pay for a blow dry? As well as well as weaves?


----------



## movingforward13 (Nov 25, 2019)

@BSL_Journey - I haven’t asked about the blow dry price. The weaves were $180 to put in.

here is my picture. So with the flat iron I should be at like line 3- 4. I will straighten my hair in April/May and check the length then.


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Nov 25, 2019)

movingforward13 said:


> here is my picture. So with the flat iron I should be at like line 4. I will straighten my hair in April/May and check the length then.


You grow girl!


----------



## movingforward13 (Nov 25, 2019)

Sorry @BSL_Journey I should have clarified- my blow out was in preparation to braid my hair down for a weave. I didn’t do the blow out by itself so I don’t know what the price is for that.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Nov 27, 2019)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Did Breon move to another location?


Last I know she was at Sola Salons. I haven’t been back. I had to tighten up my budget and those trips cross country were the first to go unfortunately.


----------



## movingforward13 (Dec 8, 2019)

Ok so I need some opinions. 
I am thinking of giving the weave a break and straightening my hair at my next appointment at the end of the month. 

My hair is at a good length that I can wear it confidently but I am concerned that it not being in protective styles will cause it to break off. 

I like wearing straight hair but with my workout regiment, I don’t think it will last. I don’t want to get a relaxer. Any thoughts on what I should do? Maybe I will just keep my hair in a bun.


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Dec 9, 2019)

@movingforward13 I think it's best to consult with Shamira. This is probably bad advice, but I wouldn't work out for the 1rst 3 days . Then on day 3/4 when I do workout, I would do it with my hair wrapped.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 16, 2019)

Okay y’all... after years of waiting I finally got to sit in Reniece’s chair. I had a lot of damage on my hair cis I took down locs and needed a professional trim. 

I swear nobody has ever been more careful with my hair ... I kept wanting to tell her to just cut the ssk or work faster but she didn’t pull or break a single strand. It took 8 hrs y’all for her to separate, detangle, shampoo and dc, blow dry and trim. She is extremely sweet and knowledgeable. She also cut much less hair than I anticipated. We talked about you @nyeredzi when discussing routines and styling options since our texture is similar.


----------



## Daina (Dec 17, 2019)

JudithO said:


> Okay y’all... after years of waiting I finally got to sit in Reniece’s chair. I had a lot of damage on my hair cis I took down locs and needed a professional trim.
> 
> I swear nobody has ever been more careful with my hair ... I kept wanting to tell her to just cut the ssk or work faster but she didn’t pull or break a single strand. It took 8 hrs y’all for her to separate, detangle, shampoo and dc, blow dry and trim. She is extremely sweet and knowledgeable. She also cut much less hair than I anticipated. We talked about you @nyeredzi when discussing routines and styling options since our texture is similar.



She did a great job!  How did you finally get an appointment?


----------



## snoop (Dec 17, 2019)

JudithO said:


> Okay y’all... after years of waiting I finally got to sit in Reniece’s chair. I had a lot of damage on my hair cis I took down locs and needed a professional trim.
> 
> I swear nobody has ever been more careful with my hair ... I kept wanting to tell her to just cut the ssk or work faster but she didn’t pull or break a single strand. It took 8 hrs y’all for her to separate, detangle, shampoo and dc, blow dry and trim. She is extremely sweet and knowledgeable. She also cut much less hair than I anticipated. We talked about you @nyeredzi when discussing routines and styling options since our texture is similar.



Gorgeous hair!  Are the before and after photos from the same visit or over a period of time?


----------



## JudithO (Dec 17, 2019)

Daina said:


> She did a great job!  How did you finally get an appointment?



I stalked her IG ... until she responded... then emailed about my issues... waited about three months until she said she had an opening for a day!


----------



## JudithO (Dec 17, 2019)

snoop said:


> Gorgeous hair!  Are the before and after photos from the same visit or over a period of time?



Same day! I went in for a blow out and trim...


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 17, 2019)

JudithO said:


> Same day! I went in for a blow out and trim...



Your hair looks great. And still looks like it has good length after the trim.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 17, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Your hair looks great. And still looks like it has good length after the trim.



Yeah she cut much less than I thought... I actually left thinking she cut too little, but I came back and examined my hair in sections and it looks great all over... ends look nice and healthy! It was a great visit honestly... We talked about my hair journey, picked a styling plan and regimen based on my goals and how much time I have, she went thru my staple products and told me the ones to hang on to... recommended vitamins, didnt try to sell me ANY of her products... It was much more expensive than I planned but.... listen I knew she'd be great but she was soooo much better than great! 

Crazy how humble she is given how popular she is AND she trusted me as an expert on my hair and listened to all I said and adjusted her recommendations based on what I told her. She even watched some of my YT videos to learn about my hair's history prior. When she was blow drying my 4c hair with a comb attachment it felt like she was rubbing my hair with her fingers... I was actually frightened by how painless it felt.... lol.... never experienced a hair service like that honestly. 

We worked on a strategy for my next visit to help me spend less time in her chair and save more money.. and I couldnt be happier... I'll happily spend the money with her 2-3 times a year just for a hair checkup. I'm pretty good at maintaining my hair myself but that 1-2X checkup a year with an expert will change the game for sure.


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Mar 20, 2021)

@lindseyerinc @movingforward13 @Daina @JudithO @qchelle @MizAvalon  Any updates? Before the pandemic or during?


----------



## lindseyerinc (Mar 20, 2021)

Journey_to_Hangtime said:


> @lindseyerinc @movingforward13 @Daina @JudithO @qchelle @MizAvalon  Any updates? Before the pandemic or during?


Hey! I went for a year and got amazing growth. I stopped going shortly before the pandemic because traveling was getting very expensive. I highly recommend going to the salon. I was a client at Reniece’s salon and then followed Breon to her private salon space. I’m not sure if she’s back or if she’s still renting a space.


----------



## movingforward13 (Mar 30, 2021)

Journey_to_Hangtime said:


> @lindseyerinc @movingforward13 @Daina @JudithO @qchelle @MizAvalon  Any updates? Before the pandemic or during?


Hair long long. Bottom of bra strap length before trim. Haven’t seen my hair in a year though aside from taking it down- weaved up.


----------



## movingforward13 (Mar 30, 2021)

Where did Breon go? I know she isn’t there any more but I didn’t bother to pry to find out why she left.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Mar 30, 2021)

movingforward13 said:


> Where did Breon go? I know she isn’t there any more but I didn’t bother to pry to find out why she left.


she went to a Sola Salon from what I gathered it was just sibling issues. I didn't want to pry either. She told me that she didn't know if she wanted to keep doing hair anymore.


----------



## larry3344 (Apr 27, 2021)

lindseyerinc said:


> she went to a Sola Salon from what I gathered it was just sibling issues. I didn't want to pry either. She told me that she didn't know if she wanted to keep doing hair anymore.


Is she still there?


----------

